# Chiesa scandalo!



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Sono Cristiano e Cattolico ma...quando la Chiesa sbaglia, non perdono! Già ci vuole una gran faccia di merda (e non ammonitemi per questo termine) a vestirsi di bianco e sposarsi in Chiesa DOPO aver avuto figli. Già ci vuole una doppia faccia di merda sposarsi in Chiesa dopo aver tradito. Ma anche la curia che non interviene...porcaccia di quella vacca...
Leggete qui...

*Notizia del 8 settembre 2008 - 14:30**Jovanotti, sposo in frac**Lorenzo Cherubini è convolato a nozze con la compagna di sempre, Francesca Valiani, che qualche fa lo aveva pubblicamente cornificato. Cosa si dice di lui nel suo paese? Niente di bello: «Un bonaccione, grande e grosso ma un po' coglione» *http://magazine.libero.it/fotogallery/fg4922/pg1.phtml?from=1
*Lui abbigliato da pinguino, lei di bianco vestita. La berlina di grossa cilindrata che li accompagna in chiesa, le bambine vestite da damigelle. Jovanotti e la compagna Francesca Valiani sono convolati **a nozze** come la più classica delle coppie. Quindici anni insieme, quindici anni di amore e una tradimento finito sulle pagine di tutti i giornali. Una figlia di 10 anni, Teresa, che ha suonato il violino in chiesa, e ora il tanto agognato matrimonio, svoltosi nella cornice di Cortona, paese dove **Lorenzo Cherubini** vive con la famiglia. Un evento che ha letteralmente sconvolto la cittadina, presa d'assalto da fan, curiosi e giornalisti. Jovanotti è arrivato insieme alla compagna davanti alla chiesa di Santa Maria Nuova domenica mattina, poco dopo le 11. Il cantante in frac (lo stesso look sfoggiato da Eros Ramazzotti per il sì con Michelle), con tanto di cilindro, la sposa con un abito semplice-semplice che ricorda tanto una camicia da notte della nonna. Bouquet in mano, capelli raccolti e niente velo, in compenso ai pedi la signora calzava un paio di atroci zoccoli di legno con un plateau di svariati centimetri che fortunatamente se ne sono rimasti nascosti sotto il lungo abito.

Duecento gli invitati, vip inclusi. Come Claudio Cecchetto, mentore e scopritore dello sposo, Luca Carboni (pare che una curiosa al suo arrivo abbia gridato: «È arrivato Luca Barboni»), il direttore d'orchestra dai capelli pazzi Demo Morselli, Red Ronnie, il bassista Saturnino, Hether Parisi, ******** Rocca e Syria. Fuori dalla chiesa i bodyguard hanno impedito l'ingresso a ospiti indesiderati, così decine e decine di fan si sono arrampicati sulle colline circostanti nella speranza di gustarsi almeno l'uscita dei **piccioncini**. Il classico lancio del riso ma niente regali, solo donazioni. Del resto i due vivono insieme da anni, e di certo non hanno bisogno di servizi di porcellana o di robot da cucina. Dopo la cerimonia il ricevimento, proseguito fino a tarda notte, nella cornice di villa Valiani, di proprietà dei genitori della sposa, dove erano presenti Bono degli U2, Silvio Muccino, la vedova Pavarotti Nicoletta Mantovani, Luciano Ligabue, Piero Pelù, i Negroamaro, Pino Daniele, Pippo Baudo, **Simona Ventura**, Valentino Rossi, Massimo Boldi, Christian De Sica e Walter Veltroni. Tra una portata bio-vegetariana e l'altra (Francesca e Lorenzo non mangiano carne) alcuni degli ospiti si sono esibiti, e lo sposo non ha potuto fare a meno di dedicare alla sua metà "A te". Per fortuna le nozze non sono state celebrate tre anni fa, altrimenti avrebbe cantato "Tanto(3)", il cui testo contiene una parte ben poco romantica: Innamorato? Credo. E lei ti ama? A suo modo.

E pensare che sei anni fa sembrava una storia destinata a finire. Lui, il cantante affermato, quello che poteva avere tutte le donne ai suoi piedi ma aveva scelto lei, perfetta sconosciuta e neppure bellissima. Lei, abituata a vivere nell'ombra del fidanzato, che prende una sbandata per un giornalista, e finisce sulle pagine di tutti i giornali, avvinghiata al suo amante. Jovanotti, dicono gli amici, era distrutto, irriconoscibile dalla magrezza. Ma poi ha perdonato. Perché Lorenzo, dice chi lo conosce, è uno bonaccione. Che fa rima anche con un'altra parola, ma tant'è. Infatti La Stampa gli dedica un pezzo cattivissimo in cui si raccolgono tutte le perle dette su di lui dai compaesani (tipo: veste come un rapper daltonico) e dal collega Alex Britti («È un bravo ragazzo ma cenare con lui è di una noia mortale»): «La fama è quella del bonaccione, "grande e grosso ma un po' coglione" - scrive il quotidiano torinese - . Lo zio lo portava con sé negli appostamenti ai rapaci (questa è terra di falconieri), poi però il nipote cominciava a urlare e addio. Tutti gli vogliono bene, nessuno lo percepisce come vip, qualcuno insinua che «Lorenzo ama solo chi lo adula». E si favoleggia ancora su quella volta - verità o leggenda? - che provò a salire a cavallo ma lo fece al contrario. E da allora non ci ha più provato». (Libero News)*


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

*e alura?*

Il problema dove sta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ah preferivi il matrimonio di Briatore... sorry...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps dimenticavo, auguri a Lorenzo e signora.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il problema dove sta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il problema sta nel fatto che la Chiesa tollera troppe cose per i miei gusti...tra poco, al catechismo insegneranno come fare a tradire! Per non parlare (esco un attimo...OT) di un mio ex compaesano che ho recentemente saputo che era già "Don", coadiutore e si è "svestito" per sposarsi...ede è stato sposato in Chiesa! UNO SCHIFO!
...non si doveva fare manco quello del Flavio...sai che do il pane al pane ed il vino al vino...per non dire che do a Cesare quel che è di Giulio...
La Chiesa dice che i rapporti sessuali si devono avere dopo il matrimonio e solo per accoppiarsi...e poi sposa gente che ha già pargoli...maremma bucaiola...SCANDALO!
Airforever


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che la Chiesa tollera troppe cose per i miei gusti...tra poco, al catechismo insegneranno come fare a tradire! Per non parlare (esco un attimo...OT) di un mio ex compaesano che ho recentemente saputo che era già "Don", coadiutore e si è "svestito" per sposarsi...ede è stato sposato in Chiesa! UNO SCHIFO!
> ...non si doveva fare mano quello del Flavio...sai che do il pane al pane ed il vino al vino...per non dire che do a Cesare quel che è di Giulio...
> La Chiesa dice che i rapporti sessuali si devono avere dopo il matrimonio e solo per accoppiarsi...e poi sposa gente che ha già pargoli...maremma bucaiola...SCANDALO!
> Airforever



Invece io penso che la Chiesa dovrebbe adeguarsi ai tempi.
Trovo scandaloso che i divorziati cattolici e praticanti non possano ricevere l'eucarestia.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Invece io penso che la Chiesa dovrebbe adeguarsi ai tempi.
> Trovo scandaloso che i divorziati cattolici e praticanti non possano ricevere l'eucarestia.


 
Holly, la Chiesa non può tollerare le cose non giuste che le persone commettono. Quando ci si sposa in Chiesa, si giura amore eterno e fedeltà...se poi ci scappa il tradimento, è l'uomo che cerca il male...ma la Chiesa non gira attorno alla convenienza umana. Però, un cornuto che vuole separarsi ha il diritto di chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio. Lo annulli e torni a ricevere l'eucarestia.
Airforever


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> La Chiesa dice che *i rapporti sessuali si devono avere dopo il matrimonio e solo per accoppiarsi*...e poi sposa gente che ha già pargoli...maremma bucaiola...SCANDALO!
> Airforever


Air stai scherzando vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Facciamo un sondaggio e vediamo fra chi si è sposato in Chiesa quanti si sono astenuti? 

E poi che c'entrano i bambini? La gente cambia, prima in certe cose non ci crede poi ci crede poi non ci ricrede.

Mia figlia è stata battezzata (contro la mia volontà) ed era figlia di genitori separati, credi che il prete si sia scandalizzato?


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Holly, la Chiesa non può tollerare le cose non giuste che le persone commettono. Quando ci si sposa in Chiesa, si giura amore eterno e fedeltà...se poi ci scappa il tradimento, è l'uomo che cerca il male...ma la Chiesa non gira attorno alla convenienza umana. Però, un cornuto che vuole separarsi ha il diritto di chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio. Lo annulli e torni a ricevere l'eucarestia.
> Airforever


Ricorrendo alla Sacra Rota? Tra l'altro pare che costi un botto e ci impieghi un sacco di tempo, nel frattempo i malcapitati sono costretti loro malgrado a vivere nel peccato, secondo la morale cattolica.
Siamo nel 2008! Poi le chiese si svuotano...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Air stai scherzando vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALT: i figli non centrano nulla con l'eventuale vita scombussolata dei genitori...sono innocenti, loro.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Io dopo aver visto tante di quelle zoccolette di soubrettine con le tette rigorosamemente di fuori , in abito bianco e col pancione ,entrare con l'aria virginale in chiesa per sposarsi ho smesso d'incazzarmi ..d'altronde non è che chi le accoglie in chiesa sia poi così puro e virginale come dovrebbe (parlo dei pretini che con aria compiaciuta le sposano sotto i riflettori)

Holly, è vero la chiesa dovrebbe adeguarsi..quindi non rompere più le palle con l'aborto, l'eutanasia , l'ingerenza in ogni cazzutissimo affare di stato e un miliardo di altre cose alle quali non si adegua manco se piangi in cinese.

Ipocrita e disgustosa come sempre


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ALT: i figli non centrano nulla con l'eventuale vita scombussolata dei genitori...sono innocenti, loro.


e quindi che te frega se ci si sposa DOPO averli messi al mondo? Anzi, dovresti essere contento no?

Air Air Air...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ricorrendo alla Sacra Rota? Tra l'altro pare che costi un botto e ci impieghi un sacco di tempo, nel frattempo i malcapitati sono costretti loro malgrado a vivere nel peccato, secondo la morale cattolica.
> Siamo nel 2008! Poi le chiese si svuotano...


'spetta, 'spetta: se dimostri d'essere stata tradita, i tempi sono più celeri di ciò che si pensa.
Che le Chiese si svuotano...beh, non sarebbe un male: meglio vuote che piene di fintoni!
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Holly, la Chiesa non può tollerare le cose non giuste che le persone commettono. Quando ci si sposa in Chiesa, si giura amore eterno e fedeltà...se poi ci scappa il tradimento, è l'uomo che cerca il male...ma la Chiesa non gira attorno alla convenienza umana. Però, un cornuto che vuole separarsi ha il diritto di chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio. Lo annulli e torni a ricevere l'eucarestia.
> Airforever


ma la chiesa non dovrebbe perdonare??


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la chiesa non dovrebbe perdonare??


Calma, Mafalda, calma: Gesù Cristo ha detto di porgere l'altra guancia, ma non di essere fessi e farsi prendere a scarpate negli zebedei. Ora, non intavoliamo il "perdono" a piacimento...
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Calma, Mafalda, calma: Gesù Cristo ha detto di porgere l'altra guancia, ma non di essere fessi e farsi prendere a scarpate negli zebedei. Ora, non intavoliamo il "perdono" a piacimento...
> Airforever


era ironico...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era ironico...


Gesù era ironico?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gesù era ironico?


ma no!! la mia frase sul perdono..


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no!! la mia frase sul perdono..


 
...dai, t'ho coglionata un po'...avevo capito...
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...dai, t'ho coglionata un po'...avevo capito...
> Airforever


 e perchè mi coglioni??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










coglione!


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e perchè mi coglioni???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cogliONE...pur sempre il numero uno!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 annota, annota...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> cogliONE...pur sempre il numero uno!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impara l'arte e mettila da parte!!


----------



## Old atopos (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono Cristiano e Cattolico ma...quando la Chiesa sbaglia, non perdono! Già ci vuole una gran faccia di merda (e non ammonitemi per questo termine) a vestirsi di bianco e sposarsi in Chiesa DOPO aver avuto figli. Già ci vuole una doppia faccia di merda sposarsi in Chiesa dopo aver tradito. Ma anche la curia che non interviene...porcaccia di quella vacca...
> 
> "tecnicamente" il tradimento prima del matrimonio non è rottura di un giuramento davanti a Dio. Se il suo compagno ha capito e perdonato ed hanno superato la crisi è un fatto che riguarda solo loro. Quanto all'ipocrisia della Chiesa, niente da dire, convengo... l'annullamneto concesso dalla Sacra Rota riempe le casse del Vaticano.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> impara l'arte e mettila da parte!!


 
...non tutte le ciambelle escono col buco...solo le ciambrutte hanno un buco bello tondo...perchè il sole bacia i brutti, mentre i belli li bacian tutti...
Dopo questo...mi ritiro...sono stanco e son più gnorri del solito.
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non tutte le ciambelle escono col buco...solo le ciambrutte hanno un buco bello tondo...perchè il sole bacia i brutti, mentre i belli li bacian tutti...
> Dopo questo...mi ritiro...sono stanco e son più gnorri del solito.
> Airforever


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Notizia del 8 settembre 2008 - 14:30**Jovanotti, sposo in frac**Lorenzo Cherubini è convolato a nozze *


gran bel figo comunque eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	



http://www.gossipnews.it/mondanita/vedifoto.php?id=8d979abba72ebe21e900792dfedb9e9f&num=4&numfoto=8


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anche mia sorella si è sposata in chiesa con l'abito bianco dopo anni di convivenza. Hanno colto l'occasione della cerimonia per battezzare il secondo bambino (il primo lo avevano battezzato da conviventi).
Non ci vedo niente di male.
Lorenzo Cherubini a me sta simpatico.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

atopos ha detto:


> *"tecnicamente" il tradimento prima del matrimonio non è rottura di un giuramento davanti a Dio. *Se il suo compagno ha capito e perdonato ed hanno superato la crisi è un fatto che riguarda solo loro. Quanto all'ipocrisia della Chiesa, niente da dire, convengo... *l'annullamneto concesso dalla Sacra Rota riempe le casse del Vaticano*.


hai ragione, ma a volte sarebbe opportuno seguire le "leggi" del buonsenso...un po' di coerenza...ma soprattutto nella traditrice che s'è messa l'abito bianco...che rappresenta il "casto e puro"...o meglio, dovrebbe rappresentarlo...
L'annullamento concesso, riempirà pure le casse del Vaticano ma...a me non interessa sapere dove e a chi chi finisce il denaro...l'importante è la'nnullamento di un matrimonio causato dal partner infedele.
E' come quando si va dall'avvocato per la separazione...chi se ne fotte se l'avvocato stesso si compra la barca a vela coi nostri soldi...l'importante è sistemare la questione...che poi, per dirla tutta, mi pare che l'avvocato lo paghi chi è nel torto...ma su queste cose tecniche non voglio addentrarmi...
Airforever
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche mia sorella si è sposata in chiesa con l'abito bianco dopo anni di convivenza. Hanno colto l'occasione della cerimonia per battezzare il secondo bambino (il primo lo avevano battezzato da conviventi).
> Non ci vedo niente di male.
> Lorenzo Cherubini a me sta simpatico.


cioè, la chiesa battezza i figli dei conviventi e non da' la comunione ai divorziati??


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, la chiesa battezza i figli dei conviventi e non da' la comunione ai divorziati??


...noti anche tu che c'è qualcosa che non va? E se lo dico io che sono credente...
Airforever


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *poi, per dirla tutta, mi pare che l'avvocato lo paghi chi è nel torto*...ma su queste cose tecniche non voglio addentrarmi...
> Airforever
> Airforever




















   l'adulterio non si addebita Air... sempre che poi lo si riesca a provare.


----------



## MK (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, la chiesa battezza i figli dei conviventi e non da' la comunione ai divorziati??


e i figli dei separati.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...noti anche tu che c'è *qualcosa* che non va? E se lo dico io che sono credente...
> Airforever


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che la Chiesa tollera troppe cose per i miei gusti...tra poco, al catechismo insegneranno come fare a tradire! Per non parlare (esco un attimo...OT) di un mio ex compaesano che ho recentemente saputo che era già "Don", coadiutore e si è "svestito" per sposarsi...ede è stato sposato in Chiesa! UNO SCHIFO!
> ...non si doveva fare manco quello del Flavio...sai che do il pane al pane ed il vino al vino...per non dire che do a Cesare quel che è di Giulio...
> La Chiesa dice che i rapporti sessuali si devono avere dopo il matrimonio e solo per accoppiarsi...e poi sposa gente che ha già pargoli...maremma bucaiola...SCANDALO!
> Airforever



Non credo che uno "spretato" possa sposarsi in chiesa.
Per i rapporti prematrimoniali basta confessarsi mica possono impedire a qualcuno di sposarsi.
Il tradimento prima del matrimonio non può considerarsi nemmeno adulterio.


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  p  ardon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...molte cose...


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, la chiesa battezza i figli dei conviventi e non da' la comunione ai divorziati??



Essendomi sposata solo civilmente, per la chiesa sono anch'io solo convivente,  i miei figli sono stati battezzati.
Dipende dal sacerdote che trovi...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Non credo che uno "spretato" possa sposarsi in chiesa.*
> Per i rapporti prematrimoniali basta confessarsi mica possono impedire a qualcuno di sposarsi.
> Il tradimento prima del matrimonio non può considerarsi nemmeno adulterio.


...ed invece si è sposato...mafia.
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Essendomi sposata solo civilmente, per la chiesa sono anch'io solo convivente,  i miei figli sono stati battezzati.
> Dipende dal sacerdote che trovi...


eh già, paese che vai sacerdote che trovi


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Essendomi sposata solo civilmente, per la chiesa sono anch'io solo convivente, i miei figli sono stati battezzati.
> Dipende dal sacerdote che trovi...


Ok, ma i tuoi pargoli non centrano nulla con la decisione tua e di tuo marito di esservi sposati solo in comune...ecco perchè hanno battezzato i tuoi figlioletti.
Airforever


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Invece io penso che la Chiesa dovrebbe adeguarsi ai tempi.
> Trovo scandaloso che i divorziati cattolici e praticanti non possano ricevere l'eucarestia.


I divorziati che non si risposano possono prendere l'eucarestia.
È una norma coerente con il Vangelo.
La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, deve essere fedele alle sue parole.
Uno può essere un killer professionista, pentirsi, confessarsi e accedere all'eucarestia.
Ma se io sono un killer e continuo nel mio proposito di uccidere, col cavolo che ricevo l'assoluzione. Non potrò accedere all'eucarestia.
Se io sono separato e convivo con un'altra donna sono un adultero.
Sono in una situazione di peccato continuato: tutte le volte che mi corico a lato della mia compagna sto ripetendo il peccato di adulterio.
Non sono pentito, non posso ricevere l'assoluzione e quindi non posso ricevere la comunione.
Se sono un adultero significa che sono in situazione di peccato mortale: sono separato da Dio. A che cavolo mi gioverebbero i sacramenti in questa condizione?
Solo ad aggravare la mia colpa.
Conosco alcuni divorziati che fanno la comunione (mica ti chiedono il tesserino di non adultero prima di darti l'ostia), secondo me sono dei fessi, peggiorano la loro situazione.


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> I divorziati che non si risposano possono prendere l'eucarestia.
> È una norma coerente con il Vangelo.
> La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, deve essere fedele alle sue parole.
> Uno può essere un killer professionista, pentirsi, confessarsi e accedere all'eucarestia.
> ...


Questo non ha senso...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Holly, la Chiesa non può tollerare le cose non giuste che le persone commettono. Quando ci si sposa in Chiesa, si giura amore eterno e fedeltà...se poi ci scappa il tradimento, è l'uomo che cerca il male...ma la Chiesa non gira attorno alla convenienza umana. Però, un cornuto che vuole separarsi ha il diritto di chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio. Lo annulli e torni a ricevere l'eucarestia.
> Airforever



Non esiste l'annullamento del matrimonio per causa di adulterio nella Chiesa Cattolica (esiste in alcune Chiese Protestanti e Ortodosse che interpretano diversamente una parola del Vangelo di Matteo).
Nella Chiesa Cattolica il matrimonio non è annullato, ma è considerato invalido (nullo) a partire dalla data in cui è stato celebrato.
I vizi di nullità dovevano essere presenti alla data della celebrazione del matrimonio.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io dopo aver visto tante di quelle zoccolette di soubrettine con le tette rigorosamemente di fuori , in abito bianco e col pancione ,entrare con l'aria virginale in chiesa per sposarsi ho smesso d'incazzarmi ..d'altronde non è che chi le accoglie in chiesa sia poi così puro e virginale come dovrebbe (parlo dei pretini che con aria compiaciuta le sposano sotto i riflettori)
> 
> Holly, è vero la chiesa dovrebbe adeguarsi..quindi non rompere più le palle con l'aborto, l'eutanasia , l'ingerenza in ogni cazzutissimo affare di stato e un miliardo di altre cose alle quali non si adegua manco se piangi in cinese.
> 
> Ipocrita e disgustosa come sempre



La Chiesa deve essere fedele al Vangelo mica deve cercare consensi.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

atopos ha detto:


> Airforever ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono Cristiano e Cattolico ma...quando la Chiesa sbaglia, non perdono! Già ci vuole una gran faccia di merda (e non ammonitemi per questo termine) a vestirsi di bianco e sposarsi in Chiesa DOPO aver avuto figli. Già ci vuole una doppia faccia di merda sposarsi in Chiesa dopo aver tradito. Ma anche la curia che non interviene...porcaccia di quella vacca...
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> I divorziati che non si risposano possono prendere l'eucarestia.
> È una norma coerente con il Vangelo.
> La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, deve essere fedele alle sue parole.
> Uno può essere un killer professionista, pentirsi, confessarsi e accedere all'eucarestia.
> ...


 e tu condividi queste cazzate?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Chiesa deve essere fedele al Vangelo mica deve cercare consensi.


ehhhhhhhh infatti lo è tantissimo...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, la chiesa battezza i figli dei conviventi e non da' la comunione ai divorziati??


La Chiesa considera il battesimo un dono, una grazia. Perché mai i figli dovrebbero pagare per gli errori dei genitori?
All'atto del battesimo i genitori e i padrini dovrebbero compromettersi ad educare religiosamente il bambino e su questo punto ci possono essere interpretazioni diverse.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Questo non ha senso...


invece può averne tantissimo.
perché per me vale quello che mi dice la mia coscienza, e se io mi sento nel giusto, faccio anche la comunione.
saranno, nel caso, problemi miei con dio e non certo miei e di un prete.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ed invece si è sposato...mafia.
> Airforever



Secondo me lo puoi denunciare.
Ma non credo sia andata così, forse è stata solo una benedizione degli sposi.
Forse il prete che l'ha fatto è già stato punito e il matrimonio considerato invalido.
Gli ex preti non possono sposarsi in chiesa, le ex suore si.
C'è una spiegazione teologica alla base di tutto questo ma non so qual'è.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Chiesa considera il battesimo un dono, una grazia. Perché mai i figli dovrebbero pagare per gli errori dei genitori?
> All'atto del battesimo i genitori e i padrini dovrebbero compromettersi ad educare religiosamente il bambino e su questo punto ci possono essere interpretazioni diverse.


no. mi sai che stai facendo un po' di confusione.
il battesimo è un sacramento mediante il quale il bimbo si toglie di dosso il peccato originale (secondo la chiesa, eh..).
di fatto si fa mettere il timbrino sul libro parocchiale e alla voce religione potrà scrivere: cattolica.
è solo con la cresima che egli diventa soldato di cristo.


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece può averne tantissimo.
> perché per me vale quello che mi dice la mia coscienza, e se io mi sento nel giusto, faccio anche la comunione.
> saranno, nel caso, problemi miei con dio e non certo miei e di un prete.



Se uno fa la comunione è perchè ci crede.
Se ci crede dovrebbe (in teoria) seguire le direttive della sua religione.
Altrimenti per me non ha senso... poi, certamente ognuno è libero di agire come vuole.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e tu condividi queste cazzate?


Si e non le considero nemmeno cazzate.


----------



## Old atopos (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> atopos ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La maggior parte degli annullamenti avviene nei Paesi del terzo mondo e gli ex coniugi non pagano una lira. Gli avvocati sono preti laureati in diritto canonico e non chiedono nemmeno le spese per il materiale di cancelleria.
> ...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece può averne tantissimo.
> perché per me vale quello che mi dice la mia coscienza, e se io mi sento nel giusto, faccio anche la comunione.
> saranno, nel caso, problemi miei con dio e non certo miei e di un prete.



Si, un mio amico separato che fa la comunione pensa proprio così.


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Si, un mio amico separato che fa la comunione pensa proprio così.



Come la mette con la confessione?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se uno fa la comunione è perchè ci crede.
> Se ci crede dovrebbe (in teoria) seguire le direttive della sua religione.
> Altrimenti per me non ha senso... poi, certamente ognuno è libero di agire come vuole.


facciamo il caso di un uomo o di una donna che è stato lasciato/a dal coniuge. secondo te, deve sentirsi in colpa anche se non ha alcuna colpa?
deve rinuciare a rifarsi una vita solo perchè la chiesa cattolica così ha deciso?
non potrà risposarsi in chiesa, ma la sua coscienza sarà comunque pulita e libera di scegliere di continuare a prendere l'eucarestia.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

atopos ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non voglio polemizzare ma....
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Si, un mio amico separato che fa la comunione pensa proprio così.


e fa bene. se lui si sente apposto con se stesso e con dio non vedo in cosa pecchi.


----------



## Old Holly (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> facciamo il caso di un uomo o di una donna che è stato lasciato/a dal coniuge. secondo te, deve sentirsi in colpa anche se non ha alcuna colpa?
> deve rinuciare a rifarsi una vita solo perchè la chiesa cattolica così ha deciso?
> non potrà risposarsi in chiesa, ma la sua coscienza sarà comunque pulita e libera di scegliere di continuare a prendere l'eucarestia.


Non sto parlando "secondo me", non frequento la chiesa, sto dicendo che così facendo va contro le regole cattoliche. Si autogestisce insomma...


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se uno fa la comunione è perchè ci crede.
> Se ci crede dovrebbe (in teoria) seguire le direttive della sua religione.
> Altrimenti per me non ha senso... poi, certamente ognuno è libero di agire come vuole.





Holly ha detto:


> Come la mette con la confessione?



Io la penso come te, ma il mio amico la pensa a modo suo.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> atopos ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anche Benedetto XVI ha fatto poco fa un richiamo del genere.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io la penso come te, ma il mio amico la pensa a modo suo.


e fa bene.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> facciamo il caso di un uomo o di una donna che è stato lasciato/a dal coniuge. secondo te, deve sentirsi in colpa anche se non ha alcuna colpa?
> deve rinuciare a rifarsi una vita solo perchè la chiesa cattolica così ha deciso?
> non potrà risposarsi in chiesa, ma la sua coscienza sarà comunque pulita e libera di scegliere di continuare a prendere l'eucarestia.



Questo è il mio caso, io sono separato e continuo a fare la comunione.
Se mi unisco con un'altra donna divento adultero.
Lo dice Gesù in 3 Vangeli, non lo dice solo la Chiesa.
Che non posso fare la comunione in stato di peccato mortale lo dice Paolo in una delle sue lettere.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questo è il mio caso, io sono separato e continuo a fare la comunione.
> Se mi unisco con un'altra donna divento adultero.
> Lo dice Gesù in 3 Vangeli, non lo dice solo la Chiesa.
> Che non posso fare la comunione in stato di peccato mortale lo dice Paolo in una delle sue lettere.


peccato mortale?
ma ci credi davvero al peccato mortale?
secondo me la fede cattolica ti ha proprio obluminato il libero pensiero.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato mortale?
> ma ci credi davvero al peccato mortale?
> secondo me la fede cattolica ti ha proprio obluminato il libero pensiero.


Credo che Paolo dica peccato grave, ma non sono sicuro.
Ci credo veramente all'esistenza del peccato mortale.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che Paolo dica peccato grave, ma non sono sicuro.
> Ci credo veramente all'esistenza del peccato mortale.


e io no.
non ci credo proprio per niente. zero.
almeno in riferimento ai dogmi che riguardano il matrimonio.

andate e moltiplicatevi. in orgine questo era il messaggio.
cosa sia successo in seguito non si sa... visto che il matrimonio come contratto è apparso solo mooooooolto dopo.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io no.
> non ci credo proprio per niente. zero.
> almeno in riferimento ai dogmi che riguardano il matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Il matrimonio è l'unico sacramento che non è stato "inventato" da Gesù.
L'ha istituito Dio nel momento della creazione.
Gesù ha solo detto "Quello che Dio ha unito, l'uomo non separi".


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è l'unico sacramento che non è stato "inventato" da Gesù.
> L'ha istituito Dio nel momento della creazione.
> Gesù ha solo detto "Quello che Dio ha unito, l'uomo non separi".


ad adamo ed eva ha detto solo: andate e moltiplicatevi.
cosa sia successo dopo non lo so, ripeto.
una cosa è certa: l'uomo continuerà per sempre a sentirsi in colpa, grazie a questi doni dell'altissimo.. e per fortuna che diceva di volere l'uomo felice...
sì, felice di non essere felice.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ad adamo ed eva ha detto solo: andate e moltiplicatevi.*
> cosa sia successo dopo non lo so, ripeto.
> una cosa è certa: l'uomo continuerà per sempre a sentirsi in colpa, grazie a questi doni dell'altissimo.. e per fortuna che diceva di volere l'uomo felice...
> sì, felice di non essere felice.


 
suvvia, spero, davvero, che sia una battuta. La storia di adamo ed eva è paragonabile ai tre porcellini! Fiabe che servono per far dormire i bambini.
Se il mondo moderno dovesse, anche solo in minima parte, perseguire la strada ferrea, intransigente e di dubbia moralità della chiesa, al giorno d'oggi non si vivrebbe più.

L'ipocrisia di quest'uomo che millanta una strada retta da seguire, personalmente mi lascia sconcertato.

Dopo aver visto questo video fatti una risata perchè a me vien solo da schifare chi mi dice di seguire le parole dette da quest'uomo.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=lagtIab8B3A


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2008)

*Giobbe*

Giobbe...non è che per caso sei quell'ex "Don", ex mio compaesano che si è "svestito" ed ora si è sposato? Conosci la Bibbia come io conosco un aereo: a memoria!
Airforever

PS: l'ex sacerdote è un coscritto di mio padre: ho contattato il mi babbo per avere la certezza che fosse già prete: confermo, era coadiutore con tante amicizie molto in alto che...insomma...che...non so cos'abbiano dimostrato, ma è stato sposato in Chiesa dal parroco per il quale lui era coadiutore.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ad adamo ed eva ha detto solo: andate e moltiplicatevi.
> cosa sia successo dopo non lo so, ripeto.
> una cosa è certa: l'uomo continuerà per sempre a sentirsi in colpa, grazie a questi doni dell'altissimo.. e per fortuna che diceva di volere l'uomo felice...
> sì, felice di non essere felice.


Gli ha detto anche che saranno una sola carne, una sola cosa.
Non ho capito bene, l'uomo si sente in colpa perché non può fare sesso liberamente con chi vuole?
I comandamenti sono essenzialmente consigli pratici per non essere infelice, poi ognuno decide se seguirli oppure no.
Ognuno ha la libertà di scelta, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
Tu fai quel che vuoi, sei felice?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Gli ha detto anche che saranno una sola carne, una sola cosa.
> Non ho capito bene, l'uomo si sente in colpa perché non può fare sesso liberamente con chi vuole?
> I comandamenti sono essenzialmente consigli pratici per non essere infelice, poi ognuno decide se seguirli oppure no.
> Ognuno ha la libertà di scelta, ognuno fa quello che vuole.
> Tu fai quel che vuoi, sei felice?


e chi ha parlato di sesso? di certo non io.
io estendevo il discorso a tutti i sensi di colpa che non ci fanno vivere bene perché non sono il frutto di un nostro pensare... ma residui educativi impostici nell'infanzia..
sai... quando sei piccolo sei come dire... riempibile... come si leggeva sulle bottigliette coca cola tanti anni fa...
e no, io non sono felice, ma non perché non segua i comandamenti, ma perchè nella vita non c'è niente da fare... quando le cose vanno a puttane devi solo farti forza e dirti che non hai buttato via niente lo stesso e, come dice non mi ricordo più chi: quello che dai con il cuore è tuo per sempre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2008)

Air hai mai sentito parlare della Confessione?
Chi sei tu per sindacare sulla coscienza degli altri?
E' ben poco cristiano il tuo ragionamento.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> suvvia, spero, davvero, che sia una battuta. La storia di adamo ed eva è paragonabile ai tre porcellini! Fiabe che servono per far dormire i bambini.
> Se il mondo moderno dovesse, anche solo in minima parte, perseguire la strada ferrea, intransigente e di dubbia moralità della chiesa, al giorno d'oggi non si vivrebbe più.
> 
> L'ipocrisia di quest'uomo che millanta una strada retta da seguire, personalmente mi lascia sconcertato.
> ...



Non credo che la genesi debba essere letta come una storia realmente accaduta.
La frase del video "Predicare l'umiltà indossando dei vestiti che potrebbero sfamare tutto il terzo mondo" è una caxxata spaziale!
Una volta in provincia di Belluno ho vista la copia di un paio di occhiali in oro che gli artigiani locali avevano regalato a Papa Wojtyla.
Questo papa non ha mai usato occhiali in vita sua.
Penso che non abbiamo neppure idea di quanto oro riceva in regalo un papa.
Papa Paolo VI ha venduto la sua tiara (corona papale) per dare il ricavato ai poveri ma è stato un gesto più che altro simbolico.
I papi successivi non hanno più usato questa corona penso in segno di rispetto verso i più poveri.
Molti abiti sono così per tradizione.
Il Papa quando morirà non lascerà neppure un centesimo ai suoi parenti.
Ma anche adesso mica può vendere gli oggetti per farsi un bel gruzzolo in banca.
Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi di indossare un po' di oro o di essere portato in giro da una macchina regalata dalla Mercedes.
Non credo neppure che mangi meglio di me, anzi probabilmente digiunerà spesso.
Personalmente non invidio nemmeno un po' la vita di un papa.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giobbe...non è che per caso sei quell'ex "Don", ex mio compaesano che si è "svestito" ed ora si è sposato? Conosci la Bibbia come io conosco un aereo: a memoria!
> Airforever
> 
> PS: l'ex sacerdote è un coscritto di mio padre: ho contattato il mi babbo per avere la certezza che fosse già prete: confermo, era coadiutore con tante amicizie molto in alto che...insomma...che...non so cos'abbiano dimostrato, ma è stato sposato in Chiesa dal parroco per il quale lui era coadiutore.



Non sono io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non conosco quasi niente della Bibbia, sono pigro e la leggo poco o niente. Ascolto le letture della domenica a Messa.
Questo prete sposato anche se fosse riuscito a passarla liscia qui sulla terra pagherà sicuramente dopo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non credo che la genesi debba essere letta come una storia realmente accaduta.
> La frase del video "Predicare l'umiltà indossando dei vestiti che potrebbero sfamare tutto il terzo mondo" è una caxxata spaziale!
> Una volta in provincia di Belluno ho vista la copia di un paio di occhiali in oro che gli artigiani locali avevano regalato a Papa Wojtyla.
> Questo papa non ha mai usato occhiali in vita sua.
> ...


 ... dalla stazza, non si direbbe.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... dalla stazza, non si direbbe.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ad adamo ed eva ha detto solo: andate e moltiplicatevi.*
> *cosa sia successo dopo non lo so, ripeto.*
> una cosa è certa: l'uomo continuerà per sempre a sentirsi in colpa, grazie a questi doni dell'altissimo.. e per fortuna che diceva di volere l'uomo felice...
> sì, felice di non essere felice.


 Ma è una battuta, o cosa? O credi che il fatto sia accaduto realmente?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

l'altro giorno leggevo un articolo e ho letto una frase che mi è piaciuta.
"Il vaticano s'intromette tanto e predica l'accoglienza di tutti ma c'ha le guardie svizzere alle porte"


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'altro giorno leggevo un articolo e ho letto una frase che mi è piaciuta.
> "Il vaticano s'intromette tanto e predica l'accoglienza di tutti ma c'ha le guardie svizzere alle porte"


 Esatto... è stranissimo, ma non ci sono molti africani accampati nei giardini vaticani.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... è stranissimo, ma non ci sono molti africani accampati nei giardini vaticani.


senza il pizzo non gira niente


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

La chiesa predica il perdono... perche' avrebbe salire sul pulpito e rifiutarsi di unire la coppia in matrimonio?

Comunque tanto di cappello a Jovanotti per me e' tutt'altro che un coglione.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La chiesa predica il perdono... perche' avrebbe salire sul pulpito e rifiutarsi di unire la coppia in matrimonio?
> 
> Comunque tanto di cappello a Jovanotti per me e' tutt'altro che un coglione.


 Infatti la Chiesa con Gesù c'entra poco o nulla. Mica ha cacciato Giuda dall'ultima cena... eppure sapeva che lo aveva appena tradito.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air hai mai sentito parlare della Confessione?
> Chi sei tu per sindacare sulla coscienza degli altri?
> E' ben poco cristiano il tuo ragionamento.


Io non sto sindacando: dico solo che la Chiesa mette dei regolamenti ben precisi. Se vogliamo seguirli, bene...ma li dobbiamo seguire tutti. Altrimenti, evitiamo. C'è gente che non va a messa ma il matrimonio religioso lo fa: non si è andati in Chiesa per anni però poi, per farti vedere ti sposi appunto in Chiesa? E tante altre incoerenze. Però, ce l'ho più con la Chiesa stessa che con le persone...perchè ritengo che la religione dovrebbe essere più rigorosa...certo, sarebbero in pochi ad avere i giusti requisiti per un matrimonio religioso, lo so.
La confessione: gran bella cosa, davvero. Ma se fatta con la mentalità incoerente (parlo sempre da parte della Chiesa, naturalmente) che cavolo di confessione è?
Lo sai che se tu fai un peccato mortale, il prete ti assolve ma ti guida a costituirti alla legge?
E la moglie del soggetto citato nel mio thread, quando si è confessata prima del matrimonio, dicendo che ha tradito chi sarebbe dovuto divenire suo sposo, il prete che cazzo le ha detto? Ti assolvo dai tuoi peccati, brutta zoccolona, per caso? Avrebbe potuto guidarla al solo matrimonio civile, in quanto anche palesemente non più vergine.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti la Chiesa con Gesù c'entra poco o nulla. Mica ha cacciato Giuda dall'ultima cena... eppure sapeva che lo aveva appena tradito.



Giustissimo.

Gesu' era un dritto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giustissimo.
> 
> Gesu' era un dritto.


 Poco ma sicuro. Una delle persone più interessanti della storia umana.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

Anche per me Gesù era uno veramente giusto.
E' come lo hanno strumentalizzato che mi fa incazzare


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro. Una delle persone più interessanti della storia umana.



Anche secondo me... sfortunatamente la sua immagine e' stata rovinata dalla chiesa ma lui era un vero leader


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me... sfortunatamente la sua immagine e' stata rovinata dalla chiesa ma lui era un vero leader


 Lo hanno usato per i loro sporchi comodi. Comunque il vangelo in molte parti è un libro davvero duro. 
"Chi non odia suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo" o "Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i morti, e seguimi" sono frasi davvero magnifiche.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo hanno usato per i loro sporchi comodi. Comunque il vangelo in molte parti è un libro davvero duro.
> "Chi non odia suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo" o "Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i morti, e seguimi" sono frasi davvero magnifiche.



Realmente roba da strapparsi le mutande... peccato di uomini cosi' non ne capitino piu' a tiro


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo hanno usato per i loro sporchi comodi. Comunque il vangelo in molte parti è un libro davvero duro.
> * "Chi non odia suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo*" o "Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i morti, e seguimi" sono frasi davvero magnifiche.







 ma dai??
oh raga, io ammetto di non aver frequentato molto il vangelo ma questa non la sapevo....e il comandamento onora il padre e la madre??


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai??
> oh raga, io ammetto di non aver frequentato molto il vangelo ma questa non la sapevo....e il comandamento onora il padre e la madre??


 Scusa, ma avevi scritto che sei cristiana, anche se non frequenti la chiesa... e non conosci il vangelo??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I comandamenti sono stati tirati fuori da Mosè... ma col vangelo non ci appiccicano nulla...sono del vecchio testamento.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma avevi scritto che sei cristiana, anche se non frequenti la chiesa... e non conosci il vangelo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un po' un casino.
Sono credente ma non vado in chiesa.
E il vangelo lo lessi in oratorio a 12 anni...
ammetto di essere una capretta in questo campo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





devo darmi una martellata sul cofano?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Realmente roba da strapparsi le mutande... peccato di uomini cosi' non ne capitino piu' a tiro


"Sono venuto a portare il fuoco sulla terra, la spada e la guerra e non la pace" 
Da applausi!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Sono venuto a portare il fuoco sulla terra, la spada e la guerra e non la pace"
> Da applausi!


ma perchè da applausi??


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un po' un casino.
> Sono credente ma non vado in chiesa.
> E il vangelo lo lessi in oratorio a 12 anni...
> ammetto di essere una capretta in questo campo
> ...


dai te lo rigo appena passo in zona... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte gli scherzi, ti consiglio di acquistarne una buona edizione e di leggerlo. E davvero un grande libro.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè da applausi??


Devi capirne il senso... leggerla così fuori contesto non aiuta in effetti.


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2008)

*...........*

Che dire?Personalmente ho sempre ritenuto cherubini una grandissima testa di caz...!!Non condivido nulla del suo modus vivendi...non condivido la sua disaffezione ad un minimo di amor proprio...un minimo di dignità.....e sinceramente la sua musica è di uno squallore raro....!D'altronde siam in italia è anche il nulla ha il suo seguito,i suoi simpatizzanti...e cherubini questo nulla lo rappresenta in maniera consona...un nulla mentale...!!!Non mi meraviglia che da grandissimo cornuto abbia ritenuto equo e cosa giusta farsi ridere dietro da mezza italia portando all'altare la sua compagna con abito bianco...già.... abito bianco....vabbè...siam in italia.....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Sono venuto a portare il fuoco sulla terra, la spada e la guerra e non la pace"
> Da applausi!
















   sembra Cen...


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sembra Cen...




























Ecco chi mi ricordava Chen...


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2008)

*.........*

Ma sarà ancora vivo chen?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sarà ancora vivo chen?


 Spero di si. Perchè non dovrebbe esserlo?


----------



## oscuro (9 Settembre 2008)

*.........*

Perchè..non salutare?Andar via così?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè..non salutare?Andar via così?


 E' l'unico modo serio di andar via... meglio di tutti quei patetici annunci che poi vengono regolarmente disattesi.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi ha parlato di sesso? di certo non io.
> io estendevo il discorso a tutti i sensi di colpa che non ci fanno vivere bene perché non sono il frutto di un nostro pensare... ma residui educativi impostici nell'infanzia..
> sai... quando sei piccolo sei come dire... riempibile... come si leggeva sulle bottigliette coca cola tanti anni fa...
> e no, io non sono felice, ma non perché non segua i comandamenti, ma perchè nella vita non c'è niente da fare... quando le cose vanno a puttane devi solo farti forza e dirti che non hai buttato via niente lo stesso e, come dice non mi ricordo più chi: quello che dai con il cuore è tuo per sempre.



Mi hai fatto venire in mente la canzone “Piccola città” di Guccini.
Recita così:

 
Piccola città, vetrate viola,  
primi giorni della scuola,
la parola ha il mesto odore di religione.
Vecchie suore nere
che con fede in quelle sere
avete dato
a noi il senso di peccato
e di espiazione:
gli occhi guardavano voi,
ma sognavan gli eroi,
le armi e la bilia,  
correva la fantasia
verso la prateria,
fra la via Emilia e il West...

 
È un problema serio educare religiosamente un bambino: quasi tutte le catechiste, le suore e i preti non sono sufficientemente preparati per questo compito.
Non è la stessa cosa spiegare le cose ad un adulto e spiegarle ad un bambino.
Forse dovrebbero studiare un po' di pedagogia, psicologia infantile e cose del genere.
Anche i genitori dovrebbero studiare e impegnarsi un po' di più invece di delegare completamente questo compito a terzi.
Credo che quasi tutti abbiano qualche difficoltà legata all'educazione religiosa sbagliata.
Io per esempio non ho avuto nessun problema con il “senso di peccato”: da bambino le suore mi avevano spiegato benissimo che Dio è amore.
Ma non mi avevano detto che ci voleva la Fede, che non c'era la certezza scientifica provata di tutto quello che mi stavano insegnando. A causa di ciò ho sofferto abbastanza durante l'infanzia in seguito ad un lutto in famiglia.
Molte volte l'educazione religiosa improvvisata ottiene l'effetto contrario: allontana la persona che la subisce da Dio.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Molte volte l'educazione religiosa improvvisata ottiene l'effetto contrario: allontana la persona che la subisce da Dio.




 Verissimo


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo hanno usato per i loro sporchi comodi. Comunque il vangelo in molte parti è un libro davvero duro.
> "Chi non odia suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo" o "Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i morti, e seguimi" sono frasi davvero magnifiche.



Le lingue semitiche sono lingue povere, non possiedono il comparativo di maggioranza e di minoranza (non si può dire in aramaico amare una cosa più di un'altra: si dice amare una e odiare l'altra) per questo molti discorsi della bibbia appaiono estremisti.
Fin da quando è stato scritto questo testo è sempre stato interpretato come "Chi non mi ama più di suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo".
Anche la seconda frase va interpretata semplicemente come urgenza di seguire Gesù.
Anche quando Gesù dice "Se il tuo occhio ti fa peccare, cavalo" chiaramente non vuol dire che dobbiamo diventare tutti orbi.
È chiaro che la Bibbia va interpretata e non presa alla lettera come fanno per esempio i Testimoni di Geova.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa, ma avevi scritto che sei cristiana, anche se non frequenti la chiesa... e non conosci il vangelo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gesù ha espressamente confermato i comandamenti e ogni singola parola del vecchio testamento.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Sono venuto a portare il fuoco sulla terra, la spada e la guerra e non la pace"
> Da applausi!



Nel senso che i suoi seguaci saranno perseguitati come in effetti furono.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Le lingue semitiche sono lingue povere, non possiedono il comparativo di maggioranza e di minoranza (non si può dire in aramaico amare una cosa più di un'altra: si dice amare una e odiare l'altra) per questo molti discorsi della bibbia appaiono estremisti.
> Fin da quando è stato scritto questo testo è sempre stato interpretato come "Chi non mi ama più di suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo".
> Anche la seconda frase va interpretata semplicemente come urgenza di seguire Gesù.
> Anche quando Gesù dice "Se il tuo occhio ti fa peccare, cavalo" chiaramente non vuol dire che dobbiamo diventare tutti orbi.
> È chiaro che la Bibbia va interpretata e non presa alla lettera come fanno per esempio i Testimoni di Geova.


Le interpretazioni che dai non sono affatto univoche. E proprio perchè sono da interpretare e non da prendere alla lettera come fanno i dogmatici testimoni.
Il problema delle traduzione è reale, basti pensare alla sciocchezza del cammello nella cruna dell'ago. Il realtà Gesù si riferiva alla gomena di una barca... ed in quel modo, la frase acquista un senso logico. Ma non è certo applicabile alla parola "odio", che è tradotto correttamente.
Come sai sicuramente, i 4 vangeli non sono scritti in lingue semitiche, a parte quello non riconosciuto di Tommaso, ritrovato in aramaico.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Nel senso che i suoi seguaci saranno perseguitati come in effetti furono.


 Questa è una tua interpretazione.
Io ne do un'altra.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente la canzone “Piccola città” di Guccini.
> Recita così:
> 
> 
> ...


più di tutto conta il contatto umano.
la mia esperienza con loro è stata a dir poco traumatica.
e non credo alle parole, perchè le parole, anche se sono di gesù, in bocca loro diventano pantano e basta.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Le lingue semitiche sono lingue povere, non possiedono il comparativo di maggioranza e di minoranza (non si può dire in aramaico amare una cosa più di un'altra: si dice amare una e odiare l'altra) per questo molti discorsi della bibbia appaiono estremisti.
> Fin da quando è stato scritto questo testo è sempre stato interpretato come "Chi non mi ama più di suo padre e sua madre non è degno di essere mio discepolo".
> Anche la seconda frase va interpretata semplicemente come urgenza di seguire Gesù.
> Anche quando Gesù dice "Se il tuo occhio ti fa peccare, cavalo" chiaramente non vuol dire che dobbiamo diventare tutti orbi.
> È chiaro che la Bibbia va interpretata e non presa alla lettera come fanno per esempio i Testimoni di Geova.


Non che gli altri tuoi interventi siano di poco conto, ma questo è eccezionale. Dico sul serio.
Marco


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le interpretazioni che dai non sono affatto univoche. E proprio perchè sono da interpretare e non da prendere alla lettera come fanno i dogmatici testimoni.
> Il problema delle traduzione è reale, basti pensare alla sciocchezza del cammello nella cruna dell'ago. Il realtà Gesù si riferiva alla gomena di una barca... ed in quel modo, la frase acquista un senso logico. Ma non è certo applicabile alla parola "odio", che è tradotto correttamente.
> Come sai sicuramente, i 4 vangeli non sono scritti in lingue semitiche, a parte quello non riconosciuto di Tommaso, ritrovato in aramaico.



Io avevo sentito che la "cruna di un ago" poteva essere una porta bassa che si trovava in Gerusalemme.
Adesso non mi ricordo in che lingua è stato scritto originalmente ogni Vangelo. Mi ricordo che Matteo scriveva per gli ebrei e Luca per i gentili.
La frase che hai citato tu si trova in Luca, non sono sicuro, ma probabilmente è stata scritta in greco traducendo parole dette da Gesù in aramaico.
Mi pare che il Vangelo di Matteo dica chiaramente che non si può amare Gesù meno che i genitori (non parla di odiare).
Milioni di biblisti e studiosi hanno interpretato la Bibbia da duemila anni a questa parte. Spesso hanno dedicato tutta la vita a questo scopo.
Io non ho le competenze per giudicare il loro lavoro, semplicemente mi fido.
Come mi fido che il mio panettiere metterà malto nell'impasto del pane invece che cianuro.
Non ho voglia di farmi il pane da solo tutti i giorni.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa è una tua interpretazione.
> Io ne do un'altra.


Non mi dire che vedi anche tu Gesù come un rivoluzionario, come il primo socialista apparso sulla faccia della terra.

(Quando ero giovane questo era quello che pensavo io     

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le interpretazioni che dai non sono affatto univoche. E proprio perchè sono da interpretare e non da prendere alla lettera come fanno i dogmatici testimoni.
> Il problema delle traduzione è reale, *basti pensare alla sciocchezza del cammello nella cruna dell'ago*. Il realtà Gesù si riferiva alla gomena di una barca... ed in quel modo, la frase acquista un senso logico. Ma non è certo applicabile alla parola "odio", che è tradotto correttamente.
> Come sai sicuramente, i 4 vangeli non sono scritti in lingue semitiche, a parte quello non riconosciuto di Tommaso, ritrovato in aramaico.


MM, non concordo: l'esempio del cammello e dell'ago è stato fatto per far capire che i ricchi sono più avari dei meno ricchi...ed è un peccato. Basti pensare, per esempio, quani miliardari ci sono al mondo che potrebbero aiutare i meno fortunati senza privarsi di nulla (un calciatore, per ogni stagione sportiva, potrebbe donare 100.000 euro ai bisognosi...perchè il calciatore, 100.000 euro non li sente...ma in africa, sfami mezzo continente). Invece, il meno ricco è anche meno avaro...e più portato ad allungare la mano con chi è ancor meno fortunato. Quindi, Gesù ci fa capire che è più facile un miracolo che un ricco che soffre d'ingordigia monetaria.
Air


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

Mah, sarà..... tante belle parole che restano SEMPRE teoria. I buoni cristiani che vanno sempre a messa quando c'è da appilcarla la teoria chissà come mai se la dimenticano. A partire dalle suore e preti che sono la categoria più meschina che ci possa essere.
Sono stata educata religiosamente e fino a 24 anni ho professato.... poi mi si sono aperti gli occhi e mi sono staccata da tutto quel marciume. Mia figlia è stata battezzata, e aveva anche cominciato ad andare a catechismo. Poi, quando andavo a prenderla in oratorio, incontravo sempre dei 14/15/16enni che stazionavano lì come nullafacenti, attaccati al biliardo, dicendo parolacce (comprese bestemmie) che se vai in un porto di mare nn senti, o appicicati tra loro con le mani addosso e le lingue in bocca.... ed io devo portare mia figlia di 7 anni a vedere spettacoli simili?? Spettacoli che si svolgono sotto lo sguardo indifferente delle suore catechiste e del prete che era più preoccupato dell'offerta per la ristrutturazione dell'oratorio che di fermare quello schifo??? No, grazie, ce ne stiamo a casa che è tempo impiegato meglio.
Sono atea per scelta, ma sono convita di avere valori più radicati che certe persone che frequentano gli ambienti della chiesa, prima fra tutti ad essere ipocrita!
E mia figlia sceglierà quando capirà cos'è la religione. 
Io la penso così.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io avevo sentito che la "cruna di un ago" poteva essere una porta bassa che si trovava in Gerusalemme.
> Adesso non mi ricordo in che lingua è stato scritto originalmente ogni Vangelo. Mi ricordo che Matteo scriveva per gli ebrei e Luca per i gentili.
> La frase che hai citato tu si trova in Luca, non sono sicuro, ma probabilmente è stata scritta in greco traducendo parole dette da Gesù in aramaico.
> Mi pare che il Vangelo di Matteo dica chiaramente che non si può amare Gesù meno che i genitori (non parla di odiare).
> ...


A quanto so è sbagliata la traduzione della parola cammello.
Sono scritti in latino e greco, e si rifanno come dici ad una tradizione orale. Chiaramente, oltre ai problemi della traduzione, vi sono tutte le inesattezze e le "perdite di segnale" che questo comporta... una sorta di telefono senza fili, insomma.
I vangeli devi interpretarli tu... affidarsi ai preti e ai biblisti vuol dire metter dentro degli intermediari, che chiaramente tendono a volgere il messaggio secondo l'uso più comune e confacente al potere ecclesiastico.
Non so se hai mai letto il vangelo di Tommaso... provare ad interpretarlo è come arivare alla soluzione di un koan zen.


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MM, non concordo: l'esempio del cammello e dell'ago è stato fatto per far capire che i ricchi sono più avari dei meno ricchi...ed è un peccato. Basti pensare, per esempio, *quani miliardari ci sono al mondo che potrebbero aiutare i meno fortunati senza privarsi di nulla* (un calciatore, per ogni stagione sportiva, potrebbe donare 100.000 euro ai bisognosi...perchè il calciatore, 100.000 euro non li sente...ma in africa, sfami mezzo continente). Invece, il meno ricco è anche meno avaro...e più portato ad allungare la mano con chi è ancor meno fortunato. Quindi, Gesù ci fa capire che è più facile un miracolo che un ricco che soffre d'ingordigia monetaria.
> Air


 
E la SANTA MADRE CHIESA allora??? Ma hai idea di quanti soldi ha costei?? Mi viene da vomitare a sentire certi personaggi predicare la carità e poi essere i primi a tenersi tutto per sè!!!!
Se solo usassero la metà dei soldi o dei possedimenti per fare del bene, la fame nel mondo nn esisterebbe più!! 
Dai, siate un pò realisti e onesti per favore!!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> MM, non concordo: l'esempio del cammello e dell'ago è stato fatto per far capire che i ricchi sono più avari dei meno ricchi...ed è un peccato. Basti pensare, per esempio, quani miliardari ci sono al mondo che potrebbero aiutare i meno fortunati senza privarsi di nulla (un calciatore, per ogni stagione sportiva, potrebbe donare 100.000 euro ai bisognosi...perchè il calciatore, 100.000 euro non li sente...ma in africa, sfami mezzo continente). Invece, il meno ricco è anche meno avaro...e più portato ad allungare la mano con chi è ancor meno fortunato. Quindi, Gesù ci fa capire che è più facile un miracolo che un ricco che soffre d'ingordigia monetaria.
> Air


Marco, guarda che non mi riferivo alla spiegazione dell'esempio, fin troppo chiara, ma all'errata traduzione della parola cammello. In realtà la frase corretta è: è più facile che una gomena entri nella cruna di un ago, che un ricco nel regno dei cieli. Non ha senso di parlare di un cammello nella cruna di un ago.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non mi dire che vedi anche tu Gesù come un rivoluzionario, come il primo socialista apparso sulla faccia della terra.
> 
> (Quando ero giovane questo era quello che pensavo io
> 
> ...



Stacco la cam.

Addio.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E la SANTA MADRE CHIESA allora??? Ma hai idea di quanti soldi ha costei?? Mi viene da vomitare a sentire certi personaggi predicare la carità e poi essere i primi a tenersi tutto per sè!!!!
> Se solo usassero la metà dei soldi o dei possedimenti per fare del bene, la fame nel mondo nn esisterebbe più!!
> Dai, siate un pò realisti e onesti per favore!!!


 Ma cosa c'entra la chiesa cattolica con Gesù...


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non che gli altri tuoi interventi siano di poco conto, ma questo è eccezionale. Dico sul serio.
> Marco



Questo è un esempio classico che molti autori fanno nei testi che parlano di interpretazione della Bibbia. Non è farina del mio sacco.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E la SANTA MADRE CHIESA allora??? Ma hai idea di quanti soldi ha costei?? Mi viene da vomitare a sentire certi personaggi predicare la carità e poi essere i primi a tenersi tutto per sè!!!!
> Se solo usassero la metà dei soldi o dei possedimenti per fare del bene, la fame nel mondo nn esisterebbe più!!
> Dai, siate un pò realisti e onesti per favore!!!


Ciao Mirtilla, ma guarda che concordo anch'io con te. l'unica cosa che disapprovo è quando si sparla del santo padre perchè vive nel lusso: purtroppo molti vedono il Papa solo sotto l'aspetto religioso, non considerando che è un Capo di Stato...e come tale...
Air


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non mi dire che vedi anche tu Gesù come un rivoluzionario, come il primo socialista apparso sulla faccia della terra.
> 
> (Quando ero giovane questo era quello che pensavo io
> 
> ...


Sicuramente non lo vedo come il figlio di dio...era ovviamente un rivoluziionario... secondo te perchè ebrei e romani si son messi d'accordo per accopparlo? Dire socialista non ha alcun senso. Si può essere contro il potere costituito senza legarsi ad etichette idiote.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stacco la cam.
> 
> Addio.



Ma adesso non lo penso più!
Ritorna...


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A quanto so è sbagliata la traduzione della parola cammello.
> Sono scritti in latino e greco, e si rifanno come dici ad una tradizione orale. Chiaramente, oltre ai problemi della traduzione, vi sono tutte le inesattezze e le "perdite di segnale" che questo comporta... una sorta di telefono senza fili, insomma.
> I vangeli devi interpretarli tu... affidarsi ai preti e ai biblisti vuol dire metter dentro degli intermediari, che chiaramente tendono a volgere il messaggio secondo l'uso più comune e confacente al potere ecclesiastico.
> Non so se hai mai letto il vangelo di Tommaso... provare ad interpretarlo è come arivare alla soluzione di un koan zen.



Io sono cosciente di non avere i mezzi e le conoscenze per interpretarlo.
Ma posso giudicare i criteri di come è stato interpretato.
Posso leggere libri con interpretazioni diverse.
Credo che la dietrologia in eccesso sia esagerata.
E poi ho di meglio da fare che studiare le lingue morte.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ho mai letto il vangelo di Tommaso.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma adesso non lo penso più!
> Ritorna...



Troppo tardi.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


Va bene.
Rimaniamo amici.
Per il resto mi arrangio in zona.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Rimaniamo amici.
> Per il resto mi arrangio in zona.


Mi pare conveniente


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Mirtilla, ma guarda che concordo anch'io con te. l'unica cosa che disapprovo è quando si sparla del santo padre perchè vive nel lusso: purtroppo molti vedono il Papa solo sotto l'aspetto religioso, non considerando che è un Capo di Stato...e come tale...
> Air


 
è un Capo di Stato...e come tale... potrebbe predisporre, e agire.... e cercare di mettere in pratica dando il buon esempio......o  no?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Io sono cosciente di non avere i mezzi e le conoscenze per interpretarlo*.
> Ma posso giudicare i criteri di come è stato interpretato.
> Posso leggere libri con interpretazioni diverse.
> Credo che la dietrologia in eccesso sia esagerata.
> ...


Che cosa triste hai detto... Gesù si rivolterebbe nella tomba. Le sue parole erano dirette proprio ai semplici. Dire che non si possiedono i mezzi per capirle, equivale a sancirne il fallimento.
Se lo leggi non te ne pentirai.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Mirtilla, ma guarda che concordo anch'io con te. l'unica cosa che disapprovo è quando si sparla del santo padre perchè vive nel lusso: purtroppo molti vedono il Papa solo sotto l'aspetto religioso, non considerando che è un Capo di Stato...e come tale...
> Air


sarà perchè il santo padre (che orrore...) ostenta una ricchezza ed un lusso che non sono compatibili con il messaggio che dovrebbe portare avanti


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la chiesa cattolica con Gesù...


 
già, nn c'entra niente.... come le rape col detersivo.....

La chiesa ha completamente stravolto le parole e gli insegnamenti di Gesù!


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà perchè il santo padre (che orrore...) ostenta una ricchezza ed un lusso che non sono compatibili con il messaggio che dovrebbe portare avanti


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che cosa triste hai detto... Gesù si rivolterebbe nella tomba. Le sue parole erano dirette proprio ai semplici. Dire che non si possiedono i mezzi per capirle, equivale a sancirne il fallimento.


bravo molti! infatti non l'ha scritto lui, ma miseri e meno miseri uomini


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> è un Capo di Stato...e come tale... potrebbe predisporre, e agire.... e cercare di mettere in pratica dando il buon esempio......o  no?


coi soldi della chiesa non dico che si risolverebbe la fame del mondo ma poco ci manca


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Settembre 2008)

*Mah!*



Airforever ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che la Chiesa tollera troppe cose per i miei gusti...tra poco, al catechismo insegneranno come fare a tradire! Per non parlare (esco un attimo...OT) di un mio ex compaesano che ho recentemente saputo che era già "Don", coadiutore e si è "svestito" per sposarsi...ede è stato sposato in Chiesa! UNO SCHIFO!
> ...non si doveva fare manco quello del Flavio...sai che do il pane al pane ed il vino al vino...per non dire che do a Cesare quel che è di Giulio...
> La Chiesa dice che i rapporti sessuali si devono avere dopo il matrimonio e solo per accoppiarsi...e poi sposa gente che ha già pargoli...maremma bucaiola...SCANDALO!
> Airforever


Ma scusa un po', se la chiesa dovesse sposare solo i vergini credo proprio che il tasso di matrimoni religiosi crollerebbe allo 0,1%. Il fatto di avere un figlio è solo la concretizzazione di quello che la gente fa abitualmente...E poi scusa, hanno sepolto in Vaticano un componente della banda della magliana e che facciamo ci mettiamo a punire una traditrice? 
A parte i toni ironici. Certo il tradimento è una cosa bassa, un'azione ignobile che si compie contro il proprio partner, ma esistono anche pentimenti veri, ed inoltre è una cosa che va gestita all'interno della coppia e nessuno dovrebbe metterci il naso o giudicare.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che cosa triste hai detto... Gesù si rivolterebbe nella tomba. Le sue parole erano dirette proprio ai semplici. Dire che non si possiedono i mezzi per capirle, equivale a sancirne il fallimento.
> Se lo leggi non te ne pentirai.



Mica interpreto la Divina Commedia da solo come viene viene e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
Ed è una opera molto più recente dei Vangeli ed è pure scritta nella mia lingua.
Perché dovrei ignorare l'interpretazione di chi ha passato una vita a studiarla?
I Vangeli non sono tanto “ostici”, ma vanno letti tendendo conto dell'Antico Testamento, delle condizioni dell'epoca, delle intenzioni dell'autore ecc.
Altrimenti si può trarne una visione incompleta o errata.
Ho sentito preti parlare per ore di una frase del Vangelo a cui io non davo nessuna importanza.
Non esiste niente di semplice.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> già, nn c'entra niente.... come le rape col detersivo.....
> 
> La chiesa ha completamente stravolto le parole e gli insegnamenti di Gesù!


 Li ha utilizzati per i propri luridi scopi di potere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma scusa un po', se la chiesa dovesse sposare solo i vergini credo proprio che il tasso di matrimoni religiosi crollerebbe allo 0,1%. Il fatto di avere un figlio è solo la concretizzazione di quello che la gente fa abitualmente...E poi scusa, hanno *sepolto in Vaticano* un componente della banda della magliana e che facciamo ci mettiamo a punire una traditrice?
> A parte i toni ironici. Certo il tradimento è una cosa bassa, un'azione ignobile che si compie contro il proprio partner, ma esistono anche pentimenti veri, ed inoltre è una cosa che va gestita all'interno della coppia e nessuno dovrebbe metterci il naso o giudicare.


 Non in Vaticano, per la precisione in una chiesa in piazza delle 5 lune, vicino a piazza Navona.
Anche se non credo che la cosa cambi molto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mica interpreto la Divina Commedia da solo come viene viene e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
> Ed è una opera molto più recente dei Vangeli ed è pure scritta nella mia lingua.
> Perché dovrei ignorare l'interpretazione di chi ha passato una vita a studiarla?
> I Vangeli non sono tanto “ostici”, ma vanno letti tendendo conto dell'Antico Testamento, delle condizioni dell'epoca, delle intenzioni dell'autore ecc.
> ...


Oppure è tutto così tremendamente semplice da sembrare complicato?
O te lo vogliono far sembrare complicato, per non farti pensare con la tua testa?


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le interpretazioni che dai non sono affatto univoche. E proprio perchè sono da interpretare e non da prendere alla lettera come fanno i dogmatici testimoni.
> Il problema delle traduzione è reale, basti pensare alla sciocchezza del cammello nella cruna dell'ago. Il realtà Gesù si riferiva alla gomena di una barca... ed in quel modo, la frase acquista un senso logico. Ma non è certo applicabile alla parola "odio", che è tradotto correttamente.
> Come sai sicuramente, i 4 vangeli non sono scritti in lingue semitiche, a parte quello non riconosciuto di Tommaso, ritrovato in aramaico.


 
Non che cambi molto...gomena o cruna dell'ago. E' comunque impossibile far convivere avidità di denaro (ed i ricchi sono sempre avidi), con amore per il prossimo.
Non vedo cosa c'è da interpretare. Il fatto che cristo volesse la povertà e detestasse il potere è provato dal fatto che è nato, cresciuto e morto povero.
Diciamo che il messaggio evangelico è piuttosto chiaro. Scomodo, ma di una chiarezza scorcentante.
Io la vedo così. E non sono una credente. Ma reputo la figura del Cristo la più straordinaria e rivoluzionaria che l'umanità abbia conosciuto.

Beati gli ultimi...va interpretato anche questo?
Vanno interpretate anche le beatitudini?


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mica interpreto la Divina Commedia da solo come viene viene e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
> Ed è una opera molto più recente dei Vangeli ed è pure scritta nella mia lingua.
> Perché dovrei ignorare l'interpretazione di chi ha passato una vita a studiarla?
> I Vangeli non sono tanto “ostici”, ma vanno letti tendendo conto dell'Antico Testamento, delle condizioni dell'epoca, delle intenzioni dell'autore ecc.
> ...


Mi chiedo cosa c'è da interpretare. Se i Vangeli fossero stati letti senza l'interpretazione delle Chiese (ed uso il plurale) vi sarebbero più cristiani. Credo.
E questa non è solo la mia opinione, ma di molti Santi, e velatamente di qualche padre della Chiesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2008)

La Chiesa Cattolica studia e interpreta i Vangeli e il magistero ne dà l'interpretazione considerata al tempo la più corretta e comprensibile in relazione ai tempi.
Questo è un limite della Chiesa Cattolica, ma è anche la sua forza perché non consentendo l'interpretazione individuale, come la religione protestante, evita la suddivisione.
Anche i problemi di relazione con il mondo dell'Islam nascono dal fatto che non esiste una gerarchia ecclesiastica e, di conseguenza, vi sono interpretazioni estremistiche.
Poi è evidente che ognuno può scegliere se aderrire o no a una religione.
Personalmente sono agnostica e non attribuisco alla Chiesa che il valore di un'istituzione umana con tutti gli errori e imperfezioni di ogni istituzione.
Il valore culturale del messaggio dei Vangeli mi sembra che sia incontestabile.


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> coi soldi della chiesa non dico che si risolverebbe la fame del mondo ma poco ci manca


E' quello che dico anch'io!!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non che cambi molto...gomena o cruna dell'ago. E' comunque impossibile far convivere avidità di denaro (ed i ricchi sono sempre avidi), con amore per il prossimo.
> Non vedo cosa c'è da interpretare. Il fatto che cristo volesse la povertà e detestasse il potere è provato dal fatto che è nato, cresciuto e morto povero.
> *Diciamo che il messaggio evangelico è piuttosto chiaro. Scomodo, ma di una chiarezza scorcentante.*
> *Io la vedo così. E non sono una credente*. *Ma reputo la figura del Cristo la più straordinaria e rivoluzionaria che l'umanità abbia conosciuto.*
> ...


Anche per me è così. Non faccio una classifica, ma uno dei più grandi certamente.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma scusa un po', se la chiesa dovesse sposare solo i vergini credo proprio che il tasso di matrimoni religiosi crollerebbe allo 0,1%. Il fatto di avere un figlio è solo la concretizzazione di quello che la gente fa abitualmente...*E poi scusa, hanno sepolto in Vaticano un componente della banda della magliana* e che facciamo ci mettiamo a punire una traditrice?
> A parte i toni ironici. Certo il tradimento è una cosa bassa, un'azione ignobile che si compie contro il proprio partner, ma esistono anche pentimenti veri, ed inoltre è una cosa che va gestita all'interno della coppia e nessuno dovrebbe metterci il naso o giudicare.



Sono certo che Gesù non si sarebbe dispiaciuto, era abituato a sedersi a tavola con peccatori pubblici e prostitute.
Chi criticava questo suo comportamento erano i farisei.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> coi soldi della chiesa non dico che si risolverebbe la fame del mondo ma poco ci manca


 Era quello che pensava Giuda.
Maria (la sorella Marta e di Lazzaro) era probabilmente una prostituta di lebbrosi, una delle professioni più squallide di quel tempo.
Ha sparso sui piedi di Gesù un profumo del valore di 300 monete d'argento (il salario di un anno di lavoro dell'epoca, ai giorni nostri avrebbe avuto il valore di circa 15000 euro).
Giuda si è incazzato come una bestia dicendo che avrebbero potuto vendere quel profumo e dare il ricavato ai poveri.
Per Maria liberarsi di quel profumo rappresentava anche una scelta di vita (era uno strumento di lavoro, per sopportare l'odore dei lebbrosi).
Ma Gesù assolve Maria e critica Giuda dicendo che io poveri ci saranno sempre in mezzo a noi.
Molte volte dimentichiamo che i poveri possono essere molto più felici di noi che abbiamo tutto.
Ti ricordi che un sacco d'anni fa lo stato italiano, su pressione dei radicali, ha stanziato un fracasso di miliardi per il terzo mondo?
È forse servito a qualcosa?
Un mio professore universitario ha insegnato in Eritrea in quel periodo pagato con quei fondi.
Ci ha detto che il passatempo dei professori italiani suoi colleghi era quello di fare sesso con le ragazzine africane.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Era quello che pensava Giuda.
> Maria (la sorella Marta e di Lazzaro) era probabilmente una prostituta di lebbrosi, una delle professioni più squallide di quel tempo.
> Ha sparso sui piedi di Gesù un profumo del valore di 300 monete d'argento (il salario di un anno di lavoro dell'epoca, ai giorni nostri avrebbe avuto il valore di circa 15000 euro).
> Giuda si è incazzato come una bestia dicendo che avrebbero potuto vendere quel profumo e dare il ricavato ai poveri.
> ...


poveri e magari felici ma con la pancia piena Giobbe.
Qui stiamo parlando di gente che crepa di fame.
E possono stanziare anche i miliardi ma se partono miliardi e arrivano farmaci scaduti o preservativi alla fragola (com'è successo 
dopo lo tzunami) la cosa serve a poco.
Se prima di arrivare ci mangiano in 8000 alla fine arrivano solo la pelle e le ossa da tirare ai cani.
E' come le condutture d'acqua in certe regioni del sud: sono piene di falle e alla fine, al rubinetto arriva un cazzo, eppure l'acqua c'è.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oppure è tutto così tremendamente semplice da sembrare complicato?
> O te lo vogliono far sembrare complicato, per non farti pensare con la tua testa?



	 	 Tu hai un'idea un poco strana della Chiesa.
Facciamo l'esempio di un pretino di paese.
Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a lui del clero e della gerarchia ecclesiastica?
Ha fatto voto di obbedienza ma non gliene importa una beata mazza.
Lui ha deciso di dedicare la sua vita a Cristo.
Pensi veramente che esista qualcuno disposto a perdere la propria vita, l'unica che possiede, per vivere ipocritamente con lo scopo di aumentare il potere economico della Chiesa?
Non ti sembra fantascienza?
Ci sono in America Latina alcuni vescovi che da 20 anni non si recano al colloquio obbligatorio con il papa. Sono praticamente “comunisti” e questa è una forma di protesta perché considerano che la Chiesa dovrebbe prendere posizioni più nette nella difesa dei poveri.
Il papa li lascia lì ad amministrare la loro diocesi, a scrivere libri e a dare interviste.
Mica li scomunica o li punisce.
Il cardinal Martini dice liberamente quel che pensa ma mica è stato mai ripreso dalla gerarchia cose del genere.
Esistono invece dibattito, critiche e confronto.
L'importante è non dire caxxate su argomenti seri che possono nuocere ai fedeli.


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Era quello che pensava Giuda.
> Maria (la sorella Marta e di Lazzaro) era probabilmente una prostituta di lebbrosi, una delle professioni più squallide di quel tempo.
> Ha sparso sui piedi di Gesù un profumo del valore di 300 monete d'argento (il salario di un anno di lavoro dell'epoca, ai giorni nostri avrebbe avuto il valore di circa 15000 euro).
> Giuda si è incazzato come una bestia dicendo che avrebbero potuto vendere quel profumo e dare il ricavato ai poveri.
> ...


 
E' possibile che i poveri siano più felici dei ricchi. Ma deve essere povertà, e non miseria. La miseria porta alla prostituzione, alla perdita della dignità, all'ignoranza..no. Nessuno mi convincerà che la povertà è una cosa buona, finchè non abbraccerà quella stessa povertà.
In pocheparole:. deve essere una scelta...non uno scherzo del destino.
Se scelgo di essere povero, e di condividere i mali dei poveri, allora sì...se nasco nella miseria più nera (senza acqua, senza cibo, senza possibilità di curarmi)...sono un disperato.


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tu hai un'idea un poco strana della Chiesa.
> Facciamo l'esempio di un pretino di paese.
> Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a lui del clero e della gerarchia ecclesiastica?
> Ha fatto voto di obbedienza ma non gliene importa una beata mazza.
> ...


 
Sul rapporto tra Vaticano e Chiesa "ribelle" latino americana ci sarebbe molto da dire. Ma le cose ti assicuro non sono così semplici. Il Vaticano appoggial'episcopato fedele per così dire...e manda allo sbaraglio i vescovi ribelli.
E non lo dico perchè l'ho letto, ma perchè uno di questi Vescovi, italiano in Ecuador, amico di Romero, imprigionato e torturato dal governo locale, mi ha raccontato con molta dignità la sua versione. difficile non credergli. e poi perchè non credergli? Ero studentessa allora e preparavo la tesi...la sua versione dei fatti era storicamente attendibile.
La stessa madre Teresa, che ho conosciuto personalmente, quando veniva a Roma, non avvertiva MAI, e ti dico MAI il Vaticano, a meno che non venisse chiamata dal Papa.
Arrivava di notte e di nascosto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tu hai un'idea un poco strana della Chiesa.
> Facciamo l'esempio di un pretino di paese.
> Cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a lui del clero e della gerarchia ecclesiastica?
> Ha fatto voto di obbedienza ma non gliene importa una beata mazza.
> ...


Alcuni teologi della liberazione sudamericani sono stati scomunicati... eccome se lo sono stati. Perchè volevano lottare contro le condizioni che generano quella "inevitabile" povertà. Sicuramente il cardinale Pio Laghi che visitava i campi di tortura argentini e giocava a tennis con l'ammiraglio Vileda, non lo è stato. Anzi, ha giustamente fatto carriera. 
Non sono affatto d'accordo con Gesù in quel passo famoso. Era un grande uomo, ma non era infallibile. I soldi di quell'olio sarebbero stati meglio impiegati per sfamare un povero che moriva di fame.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poveri e magari felici ma con la pancia piena Giobbe.
> Qui stiamo parlando di gente che crepa di fame.
> E possono stanziare anche i miliardi ma se partono miliardi e arrivano farmaci scaduti o preservativi alla fragola (com'è successo
> dopo lo tzunami) la cosa serve a poco.
> ...



Quelli che muoiono di fame li salverebbero volentieri anche gli stati e l'ONU ma ci sono molte difficoltà a fare arrivare i viveri a queste persone a causa di guerre, rivalità etniche ecc.
La stragrande maggioranza dei poveri non muore di fame.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quelli che muoiono di fame li salverebbero volentieri anche gli stati e l'ONU ma ci sono molte difficoltà a fare arrivare i viveri a queste persone a causa di guerre, rivalità etniche ecc.
> *La stragrande maggioranza dei poveri non muore di fame*.


 No, infatti... sono a dieta.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, infatti... sono a dieta.


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, infatti... sono a dieta.


 
anzi se gli dai un tozzo di pane lo pretendono integrale...


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono certo che Gesù non si sarebbe dispiaciuto, era abituato a sedersi a tavola con peccatori pubblici e prostitute.
> Chi criticava questo suo comportamento erano i farisei.


cristo no ma le vittime dei crimini forse si sentono leggermente offese da questo


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alcuni teologi della liberazione sudamericani sono stati scomunicati... eccome se lo sono stati. Perchè volevano lottare contro le condizioni che generano quella "inevitabile" povertà. Sicuramente il cardinale Pio Laghi che visitava i campi di tortura argentini e giocava a tennis con l'ammiraglio Vileda, non lo è stato. Anzi, ha giustamente fatto carriera.
> Non sono affatto d'accordo con Gesù in quel passo famoso. Era un grande uomo, ma non era infallibile. I soldi di quell'olio sarebbero stati meglio impiegati per sfamare un povero che moriva di fame.



Con l'episodio dell'olio profumato Gesù voleva dire che esiste anche l'aspetto spirituale non solo quello materiale-sociale.
È molto pericoloso limitarsi solo all'aspetto materiale-sociale, non credo che nell'antica Unione Sovietica le persone avessero incontrato la piena felicità.
Credo che alcuni preti teologi siano stati sospesi a divinis, impediti di celebrare la messa.
Perché hanno toccato argomenti che nuocevano alla Fede delle persone.
È un argomento complesso e non conosco bene i termini della questione.
Leonardo Boff dopo essere stato sospeso credo che conviva con una donna, forse non si è nemmeno dispiaciuto molto di questa sospensione.
Ma continua a sfornare libri come brioches e rimane un teologo ascoltato e considerato.
La marginalizzazione e la sospensione non fermano nessuno.
La Teologia della Liberazione si è sgonfiata da sola perché i fedeli (e gli stessi preti che l'appoggiavano) si son rotti le balle.
Ci deve essere un giusto equilibrio tra Marta e Maria, tra e sociale e spiritualità.
Adesso in America Latina si verifica il fenomeno opposto, imperversa il Rinnovamento dello Spirito e nessuno più parla di questioni sociali.
Anche questo è sbagliato.
Per ironia del destino, dopo che è morta la Teologia della Liberazione in tutti i paesi dell'America Latina adesso ci sono governi di sinistra.
E i poveri continuano poveri.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Comunque è vero che in alcuni paesi del terzo mondo, nonostante la povertà, la gente è più felice di qui. Vivono con più allegria, si percepisce chiaramente.


----------



## Iris (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque è vero che in alcuni paesi del terzo mondo, nonostante la povertà, la gente è più felice di qui. Vivono con più allegria, si percepisce chiaramente.


 
Muoiono felici. D'altronde perchè dovrebbero dolersi di lasciare una vita di merda. I Ninos del Brasile preferiscono crepare, è vero.

Se un prete, o chiunque, mi dice che la povertà è un dono di Dio, e la malattia pure, lo mando a cagare...in una miniera sudamericana


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque è vero che in alcuni paesi del terzo mondo, nonostante la povertà, la gente è più felice di qui. Vivono con più allegria, si percepisce chiaramente.


sarà che noi che si ha tutto siam tutti scontenti ,è vero ma chi crepa di fame davvero c'ha un cazzo da ridere


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi chiedo cosa c'è da interpretare. Se i Vangeli fossero stati letti senza l'interpretazione delle Chiese (ed uso il plurale) vi sarebbero più cristiani. Credo.
> E questa non è solo la mia opinione, ma di molti Santi, e velatamente di qualche padre della Chiesa.


Ognuno è libero di leggerli come e quando vuole, nelle versioni originali, in una traduzione classica, tradotti in lingua corrente ecc.
Chi glielo impedisce?
L'importante è vivere il Vangelo, mica far parte di una chiesa.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il problema sta nel fatto che la Chiesa tollera troppe cose per i miei gusti...tra poco, al catechismo insegneranno come fare a tradire! Per non parlare (esco un attimo...OT) di un mio ex compaesano che ho recentemente saputo che era già "Don", coadiutore e si è "svestito" per sposarsi...ede è stato sposato in Chiesa! UNO SCHIFO!
> ...non si doveva fare manco quello del Flavio...sai che do il pane al pane ed il vino al vino...per non dire che do a Cesare quel che è di Giulio...
> La Chiesa dice che i rapporti sessuali si devono avere dopo il matrimonio e solo per accoppiarsi...e poi sposa gente che ha già pargoli...maremma bucaiola...SCANDALO!
> Airforever


 devo dire che sei davvero sconcertante .
alterni post dove racconti di sveltine con una e con l'altra e poi proponi queste filippiche da medio evo.
in forma patinata da te ho letto le cose più volgari


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' possibile che i poveri siano più felici dei ricchi. Ma deve essere povertà, e non miseria. La miseria porta alla prostituzione, alla perdita della dignità, all'ignoranza..no. Nessuno mi convincerà che la povertà è una cosa buona, finchè non abbraccerà quella stessa povertà.
> In pocheparole:. deve essere una scelta...non uno scherzo del destino.
> Se scelgo di essere povero, e di condividere i mali dei poveri, allora sì...se nasco nella miseria più nera (senza acqua, senza cibo, senza possibilità di curarmi)...sono un disperato.



In molti casi quello che fa la differenza tra povertà e miseria non sono gli aiuti umanitari ma i valori morali.
Quello che getta nella miseria sono la mancanza di senso della famiglia (bambini abbandonati che diventano delinquenti), l'alcol, la droga, la promiscuità che genera gravidanze indesiderate ecc.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Muoiono felici. D'altronde perchè dovrebbero dolersi di lasciare una vita di merda. I Ninos del Brasile preferiscono crepare, è vero.
> 
> Se un prete, o chiunque, mi dice che la povertà è un dono di Dio, e la malattia pure, lo mando a cagare...in una miniera sudamericana



Non sono un prete ma secondo Anna A ne faccio le veci.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Miseria, malattia e peccato non vengono da Dio. Garantito.
(così mi pare d'aver capito, credo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
Ma Dio è capace di trarre cose positive anche da quelle negative.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Muoiono felici. D'altronde perchè dovrebbero dolersi di lasciare una vita di merda. I Ninos del Brasile preferiscono crepare, è vero.
> 
> Se un prete, o chiunque, mi dice che la povertà è un dono di Dio, e la malattia pure, lo mando a cagare...in una miniera sudamericana


 Non intendevo quello... vivono felici. Sono stato a Cuba ed in Perù parecchi mesi. Sono poveri, ma hanno una voglia di vivere ed una allegria addosso chenoi ce la sogniamo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono un prete ma secondo Anna A ne faccio le veci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si è vero, questo lo insegna qualunque tradizione religiosa, di qualunque fede sia. Speriamo sia vero.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà che noi che si ha tutto siam tutti scontenti ,è vero ma chi crepa di fame davvero c'ha un cazzo da ridere


 Chi crepa di fame davvero, no certo... ma a parte la battuta scema sulla dieta che ho fatto prima, capisco cosa vuole dire giobbe.
In tanti paesi c'è povertà ma si ha il minimo indispensabile.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> devo dire che sei davvero sconcertante .
> alterni post dove racconti di sveltine con una e con l'altra e poi proponi queste filippiche da medio evo.
> in forma patinata da te ho letto le cose più volgari


Ciao Minerva,
non do torto a questo tuo intervento...come potrei?!?
Credo però, che ci sia una classificazione dei peccati: dal "peccatuccio" a quello mortale.
Io non mi metto in nessuna posizione della classifica...posizionami tu, fatelo voi tutti.
Penso (e spero) di essere "migliore" (lo mettro tra virgolette perchè i miei errori li ho commessi) di chi tradisce, di chi mente.
Con stima, Air


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Con l'episodio dell'olio profumato Gesù voleva dire che esiste anche l'aspetto spirituale non solo quello materiale-sociale.
> È molto pericoloso limitarsi solo all'aspetto materiale-sociale, non credo che nell'antica Unione Sovietica le persone avessero incontrato la piena felicità.
> Credo che alcuni preti teologi siano stati sospesi a divinis, impediti di celebrare la messa.
> Perché hanno toccato argomenti che nuocevano alla Fede delle persone.
> ...


 Un po' meno poveri forse... e con qualche opportunità in più di scolarizzazione e cure mediche. Sempre meglio dei torturatori sul libro paga della CIA che hanno avuto per mezzo secolo, col beneplacito del Vaticano.


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un po' meno poveri forse... e con qualche opportunità in più di scolarizzazione e cure mediche. Sempre meglio dei torturatori sul libro paga della CIA che hanno avuto per mezzo secolo, col beneplacito del Vaticano.



Non so negli altri stati ma in Brasile credo che la Chiesa locale abbia sempre lottato contro la dittatura.
Il cardinale Hummes che è stato nominato “ministro” del Vaticano da Benedetto XVI nascondeva Lula e gli altri sindacalisti nella sua chiesa.
A quel tempo l'arcivescovo di San Paolo (praticamente il "capoccia" della Chiesa brasiliana) era il cardinale Arns che si è sempre schierato contro la dittatura.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non so negli altri stati ma in Brasile credo che la Chiesa locale abbia sempre lottato contro la dittatura.
> Il cardinale Hummes che è stato nominato “ministro” del Vaticano da Benedetto XVI nascondeva Lula e gli altri sindacalisti nella sua chiesa.
> A quel tempo l'arcivescovo di San Paolo (praticamente il "capoccia" della Chiesa brasiliana) era il cardinale Arns che si è sempre schierato contro la dittatura.


 Mi meraviglia che tu non sappia... ad ogni caso, ho citato un altissimo nome della gerarchia vaticana. Informati su di lui, avrai parecchie sorprese.
Non meraviglia che il vecchio Karol evitò per anni di incontrare le madri di plaza 5 de mayo, rifiutando loro l'udienza.


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono certo che Gesù non si sarebbe dispiaciuto, era abituato a sedersi a tavola con peccatori pubblici e prostitute.
> Chi criticava questo suo comportamento erano i farisei.


 
Ok, mi può anche star bene, ma allora è inutile scandalizzarsi tanto se una persona che ha tradito viene sposata in Chiesa...era peccatrice e si è pentita.


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2008)

Abbiamo trasmesso Airforever in:
*DIO PERDONA, IO NO!​*





 *



Rispetto ed ammirazione per Giobbe, che è l'unico vero cattolico che io abbia incontrato negli ultimi... diciamo trent'anni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(non che ne frequenti eh...)


* ho deciso che questa sarà la mia faccina...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ok, mi può anche star bene, ma allora è inutile scandalizzarsi tanto se una persona che ha tradito viene sposata in Chiesa...era peccatrice e si è pentita.


'petta che adesso seleziona la parabola giusta nell'ipod e ti risponde come dio comanda.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mica interpreto la Divina Commedia da solo come viene viene e chi s'è visto s'è visto.
> Ed è una opera molto più recente dei Vangeli ed è pure scritta nella mia lingua.
> Perché dovrei ignorare l'interpretazione di chi ha passato una vita a studiarla?
> I Vangeli non sono tanto “ostici”, ma vanno letti tendendo conto dell'Antico Testamento, delle condizioni dell'epoca, delle intenzioni dell'autore ecc.
> ...


caro Giobbe, se parti dal presupposto che i testi "sacri" erano rivolti al popolo per lo piu' ignorante, grezzo etcetc ( essendo anche gli apostoli stessi bei campioni d'ignoranza), ora mi spieghi il motivo per redarre testi in maniera complicata (SECONDO TE/VOI)?

Ora per tutti il buonsenso suggerirebbe che la divulgazione dovrebbe svilupparsi sullo stesso piano  semplice e comprensibile del fruitore, mentre il complicare cose (messaggi) semplici e' frutto solo di malafede...

Tu devi ri-partire dall'inizio con lo studio della tua religione, perche' se continui in questo stato di conoscenza superficiale, te becchi il peccato mortale continuando a seguire ed a professare la falsita' e la menzogna...e di cio' dovresti essermi grato.. dato che hai confessato che ti caghi pure sotto per essere sotto-peccato (semplice o composto) 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma andiamo per steps:

1)Il primato dei vescovi di Roma si basa sul fatto, (sancito unilateralmente e percio' sempre disconosciuto dalle chiese d'occidente et similia) che siano i successori di Pietro, investito dal Cristo con la pappardella... tu sei Pietro etcetc

2)Non esistono prove che il Petruzzo a Roma ci sia venuto almeno in vacanza (figurt' se perseguitato, ucciso etcetc) 

3)Se ci sono pezze d'appoggio a suffragio delle vostre puttanate, perche' Ireneo nel 200 stilo' la lista dei primi 12 papi e parti' da Lino anziche' da Pietro ed una Costituzione Apostolica del 270 precisa che Lino fu nominato direttamente da Paolo, senza menzionare Pietro?   


4)Nella sua lettera  ai Romani del 57 o 58 e.V., Paolo saluta per nome una trentina di esponenti della comunità cristiana romana, ma non Pietro, come mai?

5)Tu sei sicuro che i resti di Pietro "ritrovati magicamente" dalla Guarducci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   nella tomba sotto l'altare centrale di San Pietro, siano proprio "quelli", (essendo notoriamente la basilica eretta sulla necropoli cristiana di roma) nonostante l'archeologo Gesuita Ferrua (uno dei 4 nominati dal Vaticano) abbia sempre accusato la tipa fino alla sua morte come menzognera e falsificatrice? Tu sai come la tipa li ha "rinvenuti" sti resti???...Si??? lo racconti tu o lo racconto io cosi' ci facciamo 4 risate sui beoti che ci possono credere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















riassunto:

se tu possiedi le prove inconfutabili della permanenza di Pietro a Roma e via discorrendo, comunicacele cosi' smerdiamo giustamente le chiese d'occidente e tutte le altre confessioni che non riconoscono l'autorita' del papa, giudicandolo a buon diritto un usurpatore se non peggio come i protestanti che per loro e' l'Anticristo...

dai famo 'sto sguppe???...


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ok, mi può anche star bene, ma allora è inutile scandalizzarsi tanto se una persona che ha tradito viene sposata in Chiesa...era peccatrice e si è pentita.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi meraviglia che tu non sappia... ad ogni caso, ho citato un altissimo nome della gerarchia vaticana. Informati su di lui, avrai parecchie sorprese.
> Non meraviglia che il vecchio Karol evitò per anni di incontrare le madri di plaza 5 de mayo, rifiutando loro l'udienza.



Ho cercato informazioni in internet rispetto al cardinale Pio Laghi. Era nunzio apostolico in Argentina ai tempi della dittatura e ha poi fatto carriera fino a diventare “ministro” del Vaticano. Era un diplomatico, giocava a tennis coi generali e ha pronunciato discorsi a loro favore. Ha visitato campi di tortura ma pare che cercasse di salvare quelle persone e di dare notizie ai parenti. Sicuramente non è una figura limpida: simpatizzava per la dittatura e considerava i prigionieri dei pericolosi terroristi.
La Chiesa argentina ha cercato il dialogo con la dittatura, non si è opposta come è accaduto in Brasile. Credo che sia questa la sua colpa principale.
La Chiesa argentina ne esce sicuramente gravemente “macchiata”, ma non credo che abbia collaborato attivamente con la dittatura (a parte il nunzio apostolico, qualche vescovo e i cappellani militari).
Tra le vittime della dittatura ci sono anche 20 preti e due vescovi.
Non direi che ci fosse un disegno articolato che partiva da Roma e che prevedeva l'appoggio alle dittature militari sudamericane. Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe l'atteggiamento della Chiesa brasiliana. Da molti cattolici conservatori Paolo VI era considerato quasi un “comunista”.
Ho visitato il sito delle madri di plaza 5 de mayo. Questa associazione è diventata qualcosa di  diverso da quel appariva in un documentario passato dalla Rai molti anni fa.
Il dolore per i figli desaparecidos non è più in primo piano.
Leggendo qua è là ho trovato “Bush assassino”, “L'uragano può distruggere le case di Cuba ma non può certo fermare la rivoluzione”, “Appoggio incondizionato ai compañeros delle FARC”, “La gente se asombró cuando dije que el papa Juan-Pablo II que acaba de morir iba a ir al infierno. Pero es verdad porque es cómplice de los crímenes”, “Hasta la victoria siempre” ecc. L'esposizione mediatica accanto ai Fidel Castro e Hugo Chavez di turno è riuscita a strumentalizzare anche chi aveva validissimi motivi per protestare e non dimenticare. Il gruppo originario si è diviso in due per motivi politici negli anni 90 e adesso protestano in piazza separatamente: 15 donne da un lato e 10 dall'altro.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> caro Giobbe, se parti dal presupposto che i testi "sacri" erano rivolti al popolo per lo piu' ignorante, grezzo etcetc ( essendo anche gli apostoli stessi bei campioni d'ignoranza), ora mi spieghi il motivo per redarre testi in maniera complicata (SECONDO TE/VOI)?
> 
> Ora per tutti il buonsenso suggerirebbe che la divulgazione dovrebbe svilupparsi sullo stesso piano  semplice e comprensibile del fruitore, mentre il complicare cose (messaggi) semplici e' frutto solo di malafede...
> 
> ...



Per molto tempo la Chiesa Cattolica praticamente “sconsigliava” la lettura personale della Bibbia. Adesso, per fortuna, le cose sono cambiate e la lettura della Bibbia è raccomandata (credo a partire dal Concilio Vaticano II ma non sono sicuro). Sull'importanza dello studio personale della Bibbia i protestanti ci sono arrivati con qualche secolo di antecedenza rispetto ai cattolici.
Di traduzioni della Bibbia ce n'è una caterva, fatte da cattolici, ortodossi e protestanti.
Non ho mai sentito che ci siano stati tagli e aggiunte o che il linguaggio sia stato “complicato” ad arte.
I Vangeli e gli Atti degli apostoli per me sono abbastanza chiari.
Delle lettere di Paolo ci capisco poco, devo leggere la stessa frase 3 volte per capirci qualcosa.
Dell'Apocalisse e dell'Antico Testamento ci capisco molto poco.
Ho una Bibbia (fatta a mezzo tra cattolici e protestanti) scritta in lingua corrente: questa si è abbastanza chiara.
Non trovo niente di male che qualcuno usi per lo studio della Bibbia dei libri con commenti scritti da specialisti (siano essi cattolici, protestanti o ortodossi).
Della vita di Petruzzo non so assolutamente niente (e checchenedica tu, non credo che questo sia un peccato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , anzi trattandosi di Chiesa Cattolica è capace che mi danno pure un premio per credere sulla fiducia  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .
Mica ho tempo per andarmi a studiare queste cose.
E se queste domande le giro al prete che conosco mi dice di non rompere le balle e di fare pace con mia moglie.
Comunque se posti queste domande su un forum cattolico ti rispondono per filo e per segno ed è capace che ti mostrino anche la ricevuta dell'affitto della casa romana del Petruzzo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è che per caso fai un po' di confusione tra occidente e oriente?
Se mi fai domande che non richiedano perlomeno una laurea in archeologia, storia e teologia, ti posso anche rispondere.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho cercato informazioni in internet rispetto al cardinale Pio Laghi. Era nunzio apostolico in Argentina ai tempi della dittatura e ha poi fatto carriera fino a diventare “ministro” del Vaticano. Era un diplomatico, giocava a tennis coi generali e ha pronunciato discorsi a loro favore. Ha visitato campi di tortura ma pare che cercasse di salvare quelle persone e di dare notizie ai parenti. Sicuramente non è una figura limpida: simpatizzava per la dittatura e considerava i prigionieri dei pericolosi terroristi.
> La Chiesa argentina ha cercato il dialogo con la dittatura, non si è opposta come è accaduto in Brasile. Credo che sia questa la sua colpa principale.
> *La Chiesa argentina ne esce sicuramente gravemente “macchiata”, ma non credo che abbia collaborato attivamente con la dittatura* (a parte il nunzio apostolico, qualche vescovo e i cappellani militari).
> Tra le vittime della dittatura ci sono anche 20 preti e due vescovi*.*
> ...


In diversi casi, si... e comunque oltre a non opporsi, l'ha sempre considerata benevolmente.
Certo che ci sono state vittime tra i preti. Non sono mica tutti marci... alcuni credono ancora nelle parole del Vangelo. Non tutti andrebbero a giocare a tennis con dei torturatori.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In diversi casi, si... e comunque oltre a non opporsi, l'ha sempre considerata benevolmente.
> Certo che ci sono state vittime tra i preti. Non sono mica tutti marci... alcuni credono ancora nelle parole del Vangelo. Non tutti andrebbero a giocare a tennis con dei torturatori.


Ieri ho letto che anche Borges e alcuni dei maggiori intellettuali argentini dell'epoca sono andati a pranzo nel 1978 dal generale Vilela.
Durante il pranzo hanno sollevato la questione delle persone scomparse.
Comunque la Chiesa argentina in generale si è comportata in modo squallido. Un cappellano militare è stato recentemente condannato all'ergastolo per quei fatti.
I vescovi hanno chiesto scusa ma nulla riuscirà a cancellare il loro comportamento.


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ieri ho letto che anche Borges e alcuni dei maggiori intellettuali argentini dell'epoca sono andati a pranzo nel 1978 dal generale Vilela.
> Durante il pranzo hanno sollevato la questione delle persone scomparse.
> Comunque la Chiesa argentina in generale si è comportata in modo squallido. Un cappellano militare è stato recentemente condannato all'ergastolo per quei fatti.
> I vescovi hanno chiesto scusa ma nulla riuscirà a cancellare il loro comportamento.


Si, Borges era praticamente un intoccabile, e provò a far qualcosa per i poveri cristi che finivano torturati ed ammazzati. La storia di Pio Laghi è ben diversa.
Si, la Chiesa argentina è stata tremenda...e guarda... io credo che, nel caso esistesse un aldilà, questa gente pagherà davvero caro ciò che ha fatto in vita. Sepolcri imbiancati della peggior specie.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, Borges era praticamente un intoccabile, e provò a far qualcosa per i poveri cristi che finivano torturati ed ammazzati. La storia di Pio Laghi è ben diversa.
> Si, la Chiesa argentina è stata tremenda...e guarda... io credo che, nel caso esistesse un aldilà, questa gente pagherà davvero caro ciò che ha fatto in vita. Sepolcri imbiancati della peggior specie.


Sicuramente.
Già Dante aveva messo qualche papa all'inferno.
Qualche veggente ha detto che all'inferno ci son parecchio preti, non ne dubito.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Per molto tempo la Chiesa Cattolica praticamente “sconsigliava” la lettura personale della Bibbia. *Se e' per quello la Chiesa sconsigliava tutte le letture che potessero istruirti ed in ogni campo dato che i beoti sono piu' pilotabili se ignoranti ed anche papi lo sono stati... addirittura analfabeti come alcuni sovrani.*
> 
> Adesso, per fortuna, le cose sono cambiate e la lettura della Bibbia è raccomandata (credo a partire dal Concilio Vaticano II ma non sono sicuro). *Sull'importanza dello studio personale della Bibbia i protestanti ci sono arrivati con qualche secolo di antecedenza rispetto ai cattolici.*E gia' perche' per essere un buon fedele dovevi essere un buon lettore e quindi istruito, peccato che poi tale passione l'abbiano profusa nella scienza e nell'economia ed i paesi che avevano avuto la/le Riforme sono i piu' progrediti al mondo ancora oggi.
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


>


Sei di una simpatia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi... questo evidente rispetto per la fede altrui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fammi indovinare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... sei comunista?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei di una simpatia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fai indovinare ora me...

ma stai per caso provocandomi un va' a cagher come risposta?

si discute solo sul piano storico dato che basano la loro autorevolezza sulla storia... ma quale pero' se manco ci sono i documenti a supporto??...

percio' se tu hai documentazione CERTA ed utile per la discussione producila e dai na mano a Giobbe e facciamo sto scuppe, altrimenti sei pregata di non sfruculiare la mazza di San Giuseppe...

AMEN!


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


>



Credo che la Chiesa sconsigliasse lo studio personale della Bibbia perché aveva una grande paura delle eresie. Considerava le eresie come la maggior peste che potesse capitare all'umanità (e alla propria Chiesa).
Adesso c'è una grandissima diffusione delle informazioni, è molto difficile falsificare qualcosa, tutti si controllano a vicenda.
Io non vado a verificare personalmente se tutte le leggi della fisica moderna sono vere: non ho il tempo ne la capacità per farlo.
Tutti possono falsificare qualcosa, ma, di solito, oggi queste bugie hanno vita breve.

 
Questi due personaggi non li avevo mai sentiti nominare. Ho fatto una ricerca con Google ma non ho trovato nessuna evidenza di manipolazione dei testi della Bibbia. Ho leggiuchiato un po' di questi Protocolli dei savi di Sion. Una storia di massoneria, propaganda antisemita, affare Dreyfus, zar russi ecc. Non ci ha capito niente, non ho capito nemmeno chi li abbia forgiati. Mi sembra il caso della Loggia P2: un milione di ipotesi ma nessuno ci abbia capito veramente qualcosa.
Per me è ininfluente se Pietro sia morto effettivamente a Roma.
Se posti i tuoi dubbi in un forum di cattolici sono sicuro che ti incartano per bene.
Son passati 2000 anni, ne le tue prove ne quelle dei cattolici “studiati” mettono un punto finale sulla questione. Ne nascerebbe una lunga e inutile discussione senza nessun sbocco finale.
Forse più che ricostruire la verità storica sulle successioni apostoliche bisognerebbe stabilire in quale chiesa la dottrina è più fedele al Vangelo. Ma i teologi non si mettono d'accordo nemmeno quando fanno parte della stessa chiesa, figurati tra chiese diverse.
Una o due volte al mese, un mio amico (ex collega di lavoro) protestante mi viene a trovare. Andiamo a bere un caffè e stiamo mezz'ora a discutere sulla venerazione alla Madonna, l'adorazione delle immagini, sul papa ecc. Nessuno è mai riuscito a convincere l'altro. Sarà un anno che cerco di convincerlo sulle prove scientifiche dell'evoluzione: non c'è proprio verso. Addirittura sull'esistenza dei dinosauri nutre forti dubbi (nonostante gli scheletri ritrovati).
Una volta hanno chiesto al Dalai Lama qual'è la miglior religione.
Ha risposto: “La miglior religione è quella che più ti avvicina a Dio, che ti rende migliore”.
Altra domanda “Cosa ci rende migliori?”
Risposta: “Quello che ti fa più compassionevole, quello che ti fa più sensibile, più generoso, più amorevole, più umano e più responsabile. La religione che riesce a far questo di te è la miglior religione”.
Nel mio caso è la religione cattolica.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che la Chiesa sconsigliasse lo studio personale della Bibbia perché aveva una grande paura delle eresie. Considerava le eresie come la maggior peste che potesse capitare all'umanità (e alla propria Chiesa).
> 
> *E gia', salvo poi riabilitare gli eretici dopo appena 500 anni proprio quando non se ne puo' fare piu' a meno...o farli fuori come Ario and company...*
> 
> ...


riassunto:

a sto punto ci rinuncio, seppur un po' deluso, perche' e' solo perderci del tempo con te, visto che dati ed informazioni non le riporti, ma solo dell'aria fritta che mi alza per giunta i trigliceridi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









percio' ti saluto caro evangelista che perseveri nel peccato, tanto a me chemmifrega, visto che sei solo te che hai paura di regolare i conti nell'aldila'!

comunque...AUGURI!


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> riassunto:
> 
> a sto punto ci rinuncio, seppur un po' deluso, perche' e' solo perderci del tempo con te, visto che dati ed informazioni non le riporti, ma solo dell'aria fritta che mi alza per giunta i trigliceridi...
> 
> ...


 Dove c'è un minimo di potere è presente anche la dietrologia.
Basta vedere qui sul forum che ipotesi ha sollevato il potere del piffero dei moderatori.
E le congetture sono sempre nebulose e fantasiose.
Quale dei dieci comandamenti starei trasgredendo?
Ma tu pensi che un buon buddista sarà giudicato peccatore per causa della religione che seguiva?
L'ignoranza è una colpa?
Avverrà l'esatto contrario: a chi più sarà dato, più sarà chiesto.
Da quel che ho capito io saremmo giudicati tutti sull'amore.


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2008)

STERM!!!!!!!!!!!

Non mi sembra vero, finalmente parli e non spari cazzate come al tuo solito, permettimela dai.

1) sentirti parlare l'italiano e non quella sottospecie di schifezza che usi di solito rende il discorso molto più comprensivo

2) sentirti parlare di storia, di fatti, mi fa pensare che tu non sia stolto come credevo

3) solo un comunista conosce la storia così

4) Giobbe, la storia è fatta da fatti, da certezze, da realtà non da supposizioni. 

Per quanto mi riguarda la storia della chiesa e la storia della religione, per quanto non possano essere scisse sono non compatibili. 
La storia della chiesa ha dimostrato quanto schifo, quanto marcio, quanta "merda" ci sia all'interno. Un'istituzione di potere che ha sempre macinato soldi, interessata quasi escluivamente all'espansione territoriale e temporale. Una dispensatrice di morte e distruzione.

Sulla religione non mi pronuncio perchè rischio ban a vita!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dove c'è un minimo di potere è presente anche la dietrologia.
> Basta vedere qui sul forum che ipotesi ha sollevato il potere del piffero dei moderatori.
> E le congetture sono sempre nebulose e fantasiose.
> *Quale dei dieci comandamenti starei trasgredendo?*
> ...


cazzo rispondi a fare che poi mi trascini per i capelli le contestazioni e non voglio perdere tempo con te....



















allora:

1)Fino ad ora potevi invocare la buonafede, non sapendo di seguire i falsi profeti perche' ignorando l'abc, non supponevi in tutti questi anni che quel versetto incriminato fosse riferito anche a te e quindi ti si ritorce contro......mo' lo hai scoperto e se ti pentirai, forse il Signore avra' pieta' di te...























2)ma tu che cazzo di evangelista sei se affermi che i comandamenti siano solo 10?Sui 650 non ti risulta???e che siano per giunta indivisibili perche' fanno parte di un tutt'uno?

comunque....

quindi questo lo ignori?

"_Non ti farai idolo né immagine alcuna di ciò che è lassù nel cielo né di ciò  che è quaggiù sulla terra, né di ciò che è nelle acque sotto la terra"

_Ehi scienziato peccato che questo fosse il secondo, ma perche' secondo te la tua chiesetta lo ha cassato??? Il circo non sarebbe stato piu' sobrio secondo te, alla stregua degli ebrei e mussulmani che vietano l'idolatria?

"_ la situazione divento' insostenibile nei secoli, perche' fomentava l'idolatria e la superstizione e tra il 730 e il 787 ci fu così a Costantinopoli un primo periodo di iconoclastia, “distruzione delle immagini” (da eikon, “immagine”, e klaein, “rompere&#8221 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , quando gli imperatori bizantini Leone III e Costantino V bandirono le immagini sacre, accusandole appunto di fomentare l’idolatria. Il Concilio di Ieria del 754, ovviamente non riconosciuto dalla Chiesa Cattolica, confermò il bando, ma il Secondo Concilio di Nicea del 787 lo rimosse, con la seguente disposizione:_

Come la Santa Croce si trova dovunque come simbolo, così le immagini di Gesù Cristo, della Vergine Maria, dei santi angeli, e anche dei santi e di altri pii uomini, devono211 essere usate nella manifattura di sacri arredi, tappeti, paramenti, eccetera, ed esibite sui muri delle chiese, nelle case, e in ogni luogo cospicuo, lungo la strada e dovunque, perché siano riverite da tutti coloro che le vedano. *Perché più esse sono contemplate, più esse muovono alla fervente memoria dei loro prototipi*."

Peccato che all'inizio del cristianesimo il suo simbolo fosse il pesce e non la croce...ma e' una storia lunga la simbologia del "tuo" pesce...e pertanto smazzatelo da solo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













3)ma infatti e' la nuova chiave di lettura che e' stata data e che ha fatto abolire il limbo, in quanto in contrasto la "cattiveria" di dio che li lasciava a marcire per l'eternita' con l'infinito suo amore che si profonde nel concederti il suo stato di grazia...

ao' pero' metteteve d'accordo...























io nel frattempo me ne vo a durmi'...per stasera me so rotto...

ciao evangelista...


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cazzo rispondi a fare che poi mi trascini per i capelli le contestazioni e non voglio perdere tempo con te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
azz, non sai quanto fastidio mi da quotarti.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz, non sai quanto fastidio mi da quotarti.


ao' hai dato il bacio della buonanotte a tua figghia???

e le hai rimboccato la copertina???


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' hai dato il bacio della buonanotte a tua figghia???
> 
> e le hai rimboccato la copertina???


 
la bambina è nel garage che dorme tranquilla! Ti voglio far ridere, quando abbiamo ristrutturato la casa, abbiamo messo apposto anche il garage isolandolo e mettendo un termosifone dentro in modo tale che la macchina non debba stare 10 ore a meno 20 di inverno...te vojo fa capi!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la bambina è nel garage che dorme tranquilla! Ti voglio far ridere, quando abbiamo ristrutturato la casa, abbiamo messo apposto anche il garage isolandolo e mettendo un termosifone dentro in modo tale che la macchina non debba stare 10 ore a meno 20 di inverno...te voja fa capi!


miiiii....

almeno un mio vecchio vicino era piu' bucolico... se c'era il sole, tirava fuori la macchinina e la teneva qualche oretta cosi' era salva dai "reumatismi"...



























Ps: ma non ti vergogni?...n'anticchia almeno?















vado va...notte a tutti... predicatori ed imbonitori...


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> miiiii....
> 
> almeno un mio vecchio vicino era piu' bucolico... se c'era il sole, tirava fuori la macchinina e la teneva qualche oretta cosi' era salva dai "reumatismi"...
> 
> ...


 
nemmeno un po'! con quello che costa, mi sembra il minimo adoperarmi perchè stia sempre bene


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che la Chiesa sconsigliasse lo studio personale della Bibbia perché aveva una grande paura delle eresie. Considerava le eresie come la maggior peste che potesse capitare all'umanità (e alla propria Chiesa).
> Adesso c'è una grandissima diffusione delle informazioni, è molto difficile falsificare qualcosa, tutti si controllano a vicenda.
> *Io non vado a verificare personalmente se tutte le leggi della fisica moderna sono vere*: non ho il tempo ne la capacità per farlo.
> Tutti possono falsificare qualcosa, ma, di solito, oggi queste bugie hanno vita breve.
> ...


... neanche una, sono tutte approssimazioni. A dir la verità non ci capiscono una sega, dico davvero


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... neanche una, sono tutte approssimazioni. A dir la verità non ci capiscono una sega, dico davvero


Infatti mi contestasti il probabilitarismo dei quanti e me la presi a morte con te... ti odiai per un lungo periodo...


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fai indovinare ora me...
> 
> ma stai per caso provocandomi un va' a cagher come risposta?
> 
> ...


Sterminator.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





I LORO documenti a supporto sono quelli che Giobbe cita. E bon.

Perchè quello che ti sfugge in maniera evidente è che l'appartenenza ad una religione (questa poi... uuuuu... non ne parliamo nemmeno) è basata sulla e si nutre di, FEDE.

E la fede, in quanto tale, se ne sbatte altamente della tua _documentazione CERTA ed utile per la discussione_.

Spiace se dopo tanto studiare non hai ancora colto questa semplicissima verità.

Ossequi.




ps: concordo con chi ha scritto che sarebbe persino un piacere leggerti, se la smettissi con quei post in grammelot.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sterminator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti straquoto... eventualmente ti offro pure un capuccino


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti mi contestasti il probabilitarismo dei quanti e me la presi a morte con te... ti odiai per un lungo periodo...


 Non ricordo, chissà cosa avevi scritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque mi odi ancora... altrimenti come mi ameresti?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti straquoto... eventualmente ti offro pure un capuccino


Non bevo latte... facciamo un caffè (te lo offro io che dalle tue parti mi sa che butta male)... piglio la chiavetta... ce l'hai 20 cents?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non bevo latte... facciamo un caffè (te lo offro io che dalle tue parti mi sa che butta male)... piglio la chiavetta... ce l'hai 20 cents?


Ok... Pero' da me e' gratis


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sterminator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quoto. Anche se, quando chi ha fede accetta una discussione su un argomento non teologico, deve accettare dei fatti storici ben documentati. Una cosa è la metafisica, un'altra la storia.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto. Anche se, quando chi ha fede accetta una discussione su un argomento non teologico, deve accettare dei fatti storici ben documentati. Una cosa è la metafisica, un'altra la storia.


È vero, hai ragione.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero, hai ragione.



Mai dargli ragione... e' uno stronzo borioso


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai dargli ragione... e' uno stronzo borioso


Soprattutto... adesso sosterrà l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Soprattutto... adesso sosterrà l'esatto contrario.



L'hai notato acnhe tu che e' bastian contrario?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sterminator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci sono un diversi documenti che indicano il passaggio a Roma di San Pietro, basta digitare San Pietro in Wikipedia.
Ma son tutti indizi, non esiste una prova esaustiva.
Come non esiste nessuna prova che non ci sia mai passato.
A quel tempo San Pietro non era una celebrità.
C'è poco da discutere.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai dargli ragione... e' uno stronzo borioso





La Lupa ha detto:


> Soprattutto... adesso sosterrà l'esatto contrario.





Lettrice ha detto:


> L'hai notato acnhe tu che e' bastian contrario?


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai dargli ragione... *e' uno stronzo borioso*


 Ma quando ci sei tu, arrivo sempre secondo


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Soprattutto... adesso sosterrà l'esatto contrario.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'hai notato acnhe tu che e' bastian contrario?


Naaaa....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda... è una cosa che non mi perdono.

Non averlo capito prima e aver perso del tempo a litigarci.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Non so perché perdo tempo con queste cose, ma va bene...



Sterminator ha detto:


> 3)Se ci sono pezze d'appoggio a suffragio delle vostre puttanate, perche' Ireneo nel 200 stilo' la lista dei primi 12 papi e *parti' da Lino anziche' da Pietro* ed una Costituzione Apostolica del 270 precisa che *Lino fu nominato direttamente da Paolo, senza menzionare Pietro*?



 Sant'Ireneo di Lione, Adversus haereses 3, 3, 1-3.  ​ 
 

 
"Dunque la tradizione degli apostoli manifestata in tutto quanto il mondo, possono vederla in ogni Chiesa tutti coloro che vogliono riscontrare la verità, così possiamo enumerare i vescovi stabiliti dagli apostoli nelle Chiese e i loro successori fino a noi. Ora essi non hanno insegnato né conosciuto misteri segreti, che avrebbero insegnato a parte e di nascosto ai perfetti, ma certamente prima di tutto li avrebbero trasmessi a coloro ai quali affidavano le Chiese stesse. Volevano infatti che fossero assolutamente perfetti e irreprensibili (cf. 1 Tm 3,2) in tutto coloro che lasciavano come successori, trasmettendo loro la propria missione di insegnamento. Se essi avessero capito correttamente, ne avrebbero ricavato grande profitto; se invece fossero falliti, ne avrebbero ricavato un danno grandissimo. *Ma poiché sarebbe troppo lungo in quest'opera enumerare le successioni di tutte le Chiese, prenderemo la Chiesa grandissima e antichissima e a tutti nota, la Chiesa fondata e stabilita a Roma dai due gloriosi apostoli Pietro e Paolo. Mostrando la tradizione ricevuta dagli apostoli e la fede (cf. Rm 1,8) annunciata agli uomini che giunge fino a noi attraverso le successioni dei vescovi… Infatti con questa Chiesa, in ragione della sua origine più eccellente, deve necessariamente essere d'accordo ogni Chiesa, cioè i fedeli che vengono da ogni parte — essa nella quale per tutti gli uomini è sempre stata conservata la tradizione che viene dagli apostoli.*

*Dunque, dopo aver fondato ed edificato la Chiesa, i beati apostoli affidarono a Lino il servizio dell'episcopato; di quel Lino Paolo fa menzione nelle lettere a Timoteo (cf. 2Tm 4, 21)*. A lui succede Anacleto. Dopo di lui, al terzo posto a partire dagli apostoli, riceve in sorte l'episcopato Clemente, il quale aveva visto gli apostoli stessi e si era incontrato con loro ed aveva ancora nelle orecchie la predicazione e davanti agli occhi la loro tradizione. E non era il solo, perché allora restavano ancora molti che erano stati ammaestrati dagli apostoli. Dunque, sotto questo *Clemente, essendo sorto un contrasto non piccolo tra i fratelli di Corinto, la Chiesa di Roma inviò ai Corinzi un'importantissima lettera per riconciliarli nella pace, rinnovare la loro fede e annunciare la tradizione che aveva appena ricevuto dagli apostoli…*

A questo Clemente succede Evaristo e, ad Evaristo, Alessandro; poi, come sesto a partire dagli apostoli, fu stabilito Sisto; dopo di lui Telesforo, che dette la sua testimonianza gloriosamente; poi Igino, quindi Pio e dopo di lui Aniceto. Dopo che ad Aniceto fu succeduto Sotere, ora, al dodicesimo posto a partire dagli apostoli, tiene la funzione dell'episcopato Eleutero. Con quest'ordine e queste successioni è giunta fino a noi la tradizione che nella Chiesa a partire dagli apostoli è la predicazione della verità.

E questa è la prova più completa che una e medesima è la fede vivificante degli apostoli, che è stata conservata e trasmessa nella verità",

 

 
Sant'Ireneo di Lione, Adversus haereses 3, 3, 1-3.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sterminator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupa, allora visto che perseveri con questi interventi sfruculianti, sei te che non hai capito, forse perche' in altre faccende affacendata, che il discorso Fede e' solo personale e solo limitato e circoscritto al recepimento del messaggio evangelico e cioe' in soldoni....comportatevi bene su questa terra ed anche se per voi fosse un inferno, non rompete i coglioni, cosi' vi guadagnerete il paradiso DOPO.... e chi sono io perche' voi mi obbediate???....a me per colpa vostra, mio padre m'ha fatto un culo cosi'....anzi...cosi'.... e sappiate anche che se non vi addobbiate con il mio oppio, per voi DOPO saranno cazzi. (Modus vivendi aspirante-morigerato non esclusivo peraltro dei soli credenti, ma anzi....)

Pero' nel momento in cui (ahhhhhhh che libidine.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )   TU PER ACQUISIRE/CARICARE MAGGIORMENTE LA TUA  AUTOREVOLEZZA pensi di fondarla su documenti storici che stranamente i piu' importanti mancano, altri li tarocchi ed altri ancora li distruggi o li sconfessi ad capocchiam, mi dici perche' tu non devi essere passato ai raggi X dato che poi influenzi anche chi non ci pensa proprio a darti credito?

Ma dimmi un po' tu paghi la pigione di casa al primo che te la chiede spacciandosi per il vero proprietario di casa o al momento del contrattino hai visionato le sue pezze d'appoggio???

E se un domani scoprissi che le carte che tu hai visionato fossero false, che fai non denunci???

Percio' se non arrivi a capire TU, NON IO, che la discussione con Giobbe ed il circo verte SOLO sulla contestazione alla loro presunta autorevolezza sbandierata con (la massima parte) documenti taroccati (quando ci sono), mentre non verrebbe nemmeno ridicolizzato il loro credere in cio' che credono, se si facessero beatamente i cazzi loro, autofinanziandosi per giunta, senza ciucciare PURE 9 MILIARDI DI EURO ALL'ANNO e t'assicuro che continueresti tranquilla pure tu a credere nel santo vermicello a due teste con corone d'ordinanza pure al neon intermittente a tempo di salmo...  































Ps: poi dice che devo trattenere le risate...

Ora in tempi di vacche magrissime, tipo l'attuale, a te che si taglino (per es.) i finanziamenti alla scuola pubblica mentre magicamente si potenziano gli stessi alle private/cattoliche, NON TI GIRANO I COGLIONI????

Ed idem per la sanita'.....ne vogliamo parlare?

Anzi e' meglio di no, va...

Mo' hai capito finalmente o devo passare ai disegnini?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma andiamo per steps:
> 
> 1)Il primato dei vescovi di Roma si basa sul fatto, (sancito unilateralmente e percio' sempre disconosciuto dalle chiese d'occidente et similia) che siano i successori di Pietro, investito dal Cristo con la pappardella... tu sei Pietro etcetc
> 
> ...



*Lettera di Pietro [modifica]*

La Prima lettera di Pietro si conclude con:

*«*La 			chiesa che è in Babilonia, eletta come voi, vi saluta. 			Anche Marco, mio figlio, vi saluta.*»* (1 			Pietro 13)


Pietro dichiara di trovarsi presso la chiesa di _Babilonia_, il nome Babilonia si riferisce probabilmente a Roma, che è chiamata Babilonia anche in altri antichi scritti cristiani e no, quali l'apocalisse di Giovanni 17,5;18,10 e gli Oracoli della Sibilla cristiani. [31].
 Il riferimento potrebbe anche essere alla Nuova Babilonia (Seleucia) lungo le rive del Tigri, alla città egiziana di Babilonia presso Memphis, o Gerusalemme.Eusebio di Cesarea [32] però scrisse che il vescovo Papia di Ierapoli e Clemente di Alessandria dichiarano che Marco scrisse il suo Vangelo a Roma su richiesta dei cristiani di quella città, che desideravano una testimonianza scritta degli insegnamenti di Pietro e dei suoi discepoli; questa notizia è confermata da Ireneo di Lione [33]. Sulla base di queste testimonianze Eusebio dichiara che Pietro si rivolgeva a Roma con il nome figurato di Babilonia nella sua prima lettera. Uno dei motivi per cui Pietro non scriveva in tutte lettere il nome di Roma, è che dopo la sua liberazione miracolosa narrata negli Atti degli Apostoli (cap.12), e la fuga da Gerusalemme, egli per le autorità e per i giudei era un latitante ricercato.
*Lettera di Clemente [modifica]*

Nella prima lettera di Clemente, attribuita a Clemente di Roma e scritta forse tra il 95 ed il 97 [34] si trova scritto:

*«*Per 			invidia e per gelosia i più validi e i più 			importanti pilastri [della Chiesa] hanno sofferto la persecuzione 			e sono stati sfidati fino alla morte. Volgiamo il nostro sguardo 			ai santi Apostoli... San Pietro, che a causa di un'ingiusta 			invidia, soffrì non una o due, ma numerose sofferenze, e, 			dopo aver testimoniato con il martirio, assurse alla gloria che 			aveva meritato*»*

 			(Clemente di Roma, _lettera ai 			Corinzi_, v)
Sono poi menzionati Paolo ed altri, dichiarando che essi patirono il martirio _presso di noi_, ovvero tra i Romani, espressione che è chiarita dal capitolo IV. In questa lettera ci si riferisce a quella che fu poi interpretata come la prima persecuzione dei cristiani dopo il grande incendio di Roma, sotto l'imperatore Nerone, collocando quindi la morte di Pietro in quell'epoca.
*Lettera di Ignazio [modifica]*

Nella sua lettera scritta all'inizio del II secolo, prima del 107, il vescovo Ignazio di Antiochia cerca di dissuadere i cristiani di Roma dall'intercessione in suo favore, con la quale avrebbero potuto evitarne la condanna a morte, dichiarando:

*«*Non 			vi comando, come Pietro e Paolo: loro furono apostoli, mentre io 			non sono altro che un rifiuto*»*

 			(Ignazio di Antiochia, _Ai 			Romani_ 4)
Questo passo può essere interpretato come la dichiarazione che Pietro e Paolo proclamarono la dottrina cristiana a Roma di persona.
*Lettera di Dioniso [modifica]*

Il vescovo Dioniso di Corinto, nella sua lettera alla chiesa romana durante il pontificato di papa Sotero (165-174) scrive che:

*«*Dovete 			quindi, con la vostra più vivida esortazione, riunire 			insieme i prodotti della semina di Pietro e di Paolo a Roma ed a 			Corinto. Poiché entrambi hanno seminato la parola del 			Vangelo anche a Corinto, e insieme lì ci hanno istruiti, 			nello stesso modo in cui insieme ci hanno istruiti in Italia ed 			insieme hanno patito il martirio*»*


Il testo è riportato nella Storia Ecclesiastica di Eusebio di Cesarea (II, xxviii).
*Testimonianza di Ireneo [modifica]*

Ireneo di Lione, che trascorse del tempo a Roma poco dopo la metà del II secolo prima di recarsi a Lione, descrive la chiesa di Roma come

*«*la 			più grande ed antica chiesa, conosciuta da tutti, fondata 			ed organizzata a Roma dai due più gloriosi apostoli, Pietro 			e Paolo*»*

 			(Ireneo di Lione, _Contro gli 			eretici_, III, iii; cf. III, i)
Cita quindi la nota attività apostolica di Pietro e Palo a Roma per usarla come prova della tradizione.
*Clemente di Alessandria [modifica]*

Clemente di Alessandria dichiara che:

*«*Dopo 			che Pietro ebbe annunciato la Parola di Dio a Roma e predicato il 			Vangelo nello spirito di Dio, la moltitudine degli uditori 			richiese a Marco, che aveva a lungo accompagnato Pietro nei suoi 			viaggi, di scrivere quello che gli apostoli avevano loro 			insegnato.*»*

 			(Clemente di Alessandria, _Hypotyposes_)
Il testo è riportato nella Storia Ecclesiastica di Eusebio di Cesarea, (IV, xiv).
*Tertulliano [modifica]*

Tertulliano fa spesso riferimento alla predicazione di Pietro e Paolo a Roma:

*«*Se sei in 			Italia, hai Roma, da cui si diffonde un'autorità che va 			molto oltre [i confini della stessa Italia]. Quanto è 			fortunata questa Chiesa per cui gli Apostoli hanno versato la loro 			dottrina con il loro sangue, dove Pietro ha emulato la passione 			del Signore, dove Paolo è stato coronato con la stessa 			morte di Giovanni[35]*»* 

 			(Tertulliano, _De 			Praescriptione_, xxxv)
Riferendosi al passo del Vangelo descritto precedentemente (Giovanni 21,15-19):

*«*La 			germogliante fede cristiana 			fu insanguinata per primo da Nerone a Roma. Là Pietro fu 			legato da un altro come 			Gesù gli aveva profetizzato, quando fu legato alla 			croce*»*

 			(Tertulliano, _Scorpiace_, 			xv)
Per illustrare il fatto che non è importante con quale acqua si amministri il battesimo, scrive che non c'è

*«*[...] 			nessuna differenza tra quella con cui Giovanni battezzava nel 			Giordano e 			quella con cui Pietro battezzava nel Tevere*»*

 			(Tertulliano, _Sul battesimo_, 			capitolo 5)
e contro Marcione si riferisce alla testimonianza dei cristiani romani:

*«*[...] 			a cui Pietro e Paolo hanno trasmesso in eredità il Vangelo 			racchiuso nel loro sangue*»*

 			(Tertulliano, _Contro Marcione_, 			IV, v)
*

 *


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Dico la mia cazzata (una più ,una meno...) la fede ovviamente si nutre ANCHE di certezze e cose provate. Se no domani mattina arriva la vanna marchi del momento che si spaccia per il messia e fa strage di pecorelle..
no?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lupa, allora visto che perseveri con questi interventi sfruculianti, sei te che non hai capito, forse perche' in altre faccende affacendata, che il discorso Fede e' solo personale e solo limitato e circoscritto al recepimento del messaggio evangelico e cioe' in soldoni....comportatevi bene su questa terra ed anche se per voi fosse un inferno, non rompete i coglioni, cosi' vi guadagnerete il paradiso DOPO.... e chi sono io perche' voi mi obbediate???....a me per colpa vostra, mio padre m'ha fatto un culo cosi'....anzi...cosi'.... e sappiate anche che se non vi addobbiate con il mio oppio, per voi DOPO saranno cazzi. (Modus vivendi aspirante-morigerato non esclusivo peraltro dei soli credenti, ma anzi....)
> 
> Pero' nel momento in cui (ahhhhhhh che libidine....
> 
> ...


Quindi vuoi dirmi che sei convinto che sventolando sotto il naso dei cattolici delle  _pezze giustificative_ ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   di dubbia provenienza e veridicità li puoi redimere dal loro primordiale errore (che non è più la mela fatidica) e convertire il loro peccato originale all'altare delle barricate del popolo?


A Stermì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bello de zia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma c'hai quindici anni?   

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ah no!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sei comunista!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ecco cos'era...


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Naaaa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... parlare con me, non è mai tempo perso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E poi, a volte si litigava, a volte no.


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

Giobbe...fai il catechista? Insegni religione?
Ti faccio una domanda . Approfitto della tua cortesia e pazienza..ma 2 anni di catechismo per la prima comunione, e 3 per la cresima, non sono troppi?
Io c'ho due figli...ma secondo voi, come faccio? Sto sempre in parrocchia? ma le vostre donne non lavorano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E tutte le domeniche mattina in chiesa e poi alll'oratorio.. Mia figlia già ha detto che si è stufata.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dico la mia cazzata (una più ,una meno...) la fede ovviamente si nutre ANCHE di certezze e cose provate. Se no domani mattina arriva la vanna marchi del momento che si spaccia per il messia e fa strage di pecorelle..
> no?


Hai ragione.
La religione deve essere ragionevole.
Si crede con il cuore e con il cervello.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> La religione deve essere ragionevole.
> Si crede con il cuore e con il cervello.


in quella cristiana direi più col cuore però


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> La religione deve essere ragionevole.
> Si crede con il cuore e con il cervello.


anche perchè se no chi crede non è che ci farebbe sto gran figurone...


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giobbe...fai il catechista? Insegni religione?
> Ti faccio una domanda . Approfitto della tua cortesia e pazienza..ma 2 anni di catechismo per la prima comunione, e 3 per la cresima, non sono troppi?
> Io c'ho due figli...ma secondo voi, come faccio? Sto sempre in parrocchia? ma le vostre donne non lavorano?
> 
> ...



No, non faccio il catechista.
Anch'io mi stufavo durante la preparazione alla cresima.


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

E 5 anni di catechismo. Così allontanate chiunque.


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> No, non faccio il catechista.
> Anch'io mi stufavo durante la preparazione alla cresima.


però stavi attento. Ti ricordi tutto


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

in tutto ciò il gossip del matrimonio di cherubini con tanto di cronostoria che c'entrava?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 4)Nella sua lettera  ai Romani del 57 o 58 e.V., Paolo saluta per nome una trentina di esponenti della comunità cristiana romana, ma non Pietro, come mai?



Ogni tanto viaggiava.
Doveva forse stare di piantone a Roma per aspettare la lettera di Paolo?


Dopo questa liberazione miracolosa, gli Atti degli Apostoli si limitano ad annotare che Pietro uscì e si incamminò verso un altro luogo. Stranamente, il Nuovo Testamento tace sugli ultimi anni della vita dell'apostolo. Per taluni, questo “_altro luogo_” sarebbe Roma, dove Pietro avrebbe cercato rifugio durante la persecuzione di Agrippa, nel 44; per altri, Antiochia, dove egli avrebbe soggiornato brevemente e dove si scontrò a quel tempo con Paolo, nel corso dell'incidente che questi riferisce nell'epistola ai Galati.
Fino a quel momento Pietro frequentava i pagani e mangiava con loro ma ecco che arrivarono dei Giudei da Gerusalemme e questi per timore dei circoncisi si allontanò dai pagani e si attenne alle prescrizioni mosaiche. Paolo gliene mosse vivo rimprovero poiché questo atteggiamento era contrario al pensiero cristiano. Nonostante tutto va notato l'omaggio che Paolo rende a “_Cefa_” come capo del gruppo apostolico.
Quanto agli andirivieni di Pietro, bisogna ormai rifarsi alla tradizione, secondo la quale egli trascorse un primo soggiorno di alcuni anni a Roma. È anche possibile che abbia compiuto allora dei viaggi missionari. Probabilmente si recò a Corinto, poiché Paolo vi segnalò “_dei partigiani di Pietro_”, accanto ai partigiani di Paolo e di Apollo. La sua prima epistola è indirizzata a cinque Chiese dell'Asia Minore; si è potuto congetturare perciò che avesse egli stesso evangelizzato tali province romane.
Lo troviamo comunque a Gerusalemme al tempo del primo concilio della giovane Chiesa nel 49 circa. La questione del centurione Cornelio non aveva placato gli animi e la posta in gioco era fondamentale: una tradizione più che millenaria insegnava che chi si convertiva alla religione di Jahve doveva subire la circoncisione e seguire in tutto le prescrizioni della Legge, ad Antiochia, Paolo e Barnaba, permeati del messaggio di Gesù, professavano invece che era sufficiente credere e ricevere il battesimo per essere salvi. Si decise di salire a Gerusalemme per trattare la questione con gli apostoli e gli anziani. Prendendo la parola, Pietro alluse subito alla conversione del centurione Cornelio e sostenuto da Giacomo ebbe la meglio: il punto di vista di Paolo venne così approvato e la decisione orientò l'intero avvenire della Chiesa poiché ormai Giudei e Gentili avrebbero avuto gli stessi, identici diritti.
Il concilio di Gerusalemme è l'ultima apparizione di Pietro nel libro degli Atti. Egli era il portavoce dei discepoli e la comunità primitiva appare fondata su di lui; ma il prestigio di Giacomo a Gerusalemme andò aumentando, e al tempo dell'ultimo viaggio di Paolo a Gerusalemme, Giacomo è il solo citato. È probabile che si recasse a questo punto ad Antiochia e vi soggiornasse circa sette anni; è infatti considerato il fondatore della Chiesa di Antiochia e il suo primo vescovo.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> però stavi attento. Ti ricordi tutto


La mia preparazione alla cresima è stata pessima.
Non mi ricordo nulla.

Solo copio e incollo da wikipedia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se Sterminator si azzarda a dire che wikipedia è stata scritta da affiliati all'Opus Dei gli mangio le orecchie!


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> La mia preparazione alla cresima è stata pessima.
> Non mi ricordo nulla.
> 
> Solo copio e incollo da wikipedia!
> ...


Sono sicura che stermi l'ha gia pensato


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tutto ciò il gossip del matrimonio di cherubini con tanto di cronostoria che c'entrava?



Assolutamente nulla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai che ci ho messo 5 minuti a capire il tuo post?
Avevo in mente i cherubini che erano scolpiti sull'arca dell'alleanza (devo rispondere a Sterminator riguardo all'adorazione delle immagini) e non collegavo il tuo messaggio con Jovanotti.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tutto ciò il gossip del matrimonio di cherubini con tanto di cronostoria che c'entrava?


Nulla. ma più di venti pagine su Jovanotti e sua moglie sarebbero state eccessive pure per Novella 2000


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Assolutamente nulla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il tema delle immagini sacre è ampio e molto molto interessante...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il tema delle immagini sacre è ampio e molto _molto interessante_...


 l'iconografia religiosa? caspita!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il tema delle immagini sacre è ampio e molto molto interessante...


Io so solo quelle quattro cose in croce che dico sempre al mio amico protestante: i cherubini, il serpente di bronzo e le statue del tempio di Salomone.
Ma adesso sono un po' stufo di questo argomento. Rispondo domani a Sterminator.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non so perché perdo tempo con queste cose, ma va bene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti Giobbe non continuare con queste perdite di tempo....

Che prova?

Dove viene riportata la prova che a roma ci fosse stato anche Pietro oltre che Paolo???

Tanto e' vero che, ti ripeto, LA CHIESA FU COSTRETTA A PRECISARE x TUTTO IL GLOBO TERRACQUEO, nella Costituzione Apostolica del 270, CHE LINO FU NOMINATO SOLTANTO DA PAOLO E NON SI MENZIONA PIETRO.Perche'?

Devi citare fonti e documenti CONTEMPORANEI AI FATTI e storicamente accettati da tutti, se vuoi essere credibile e non soltanto autocertificazioni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Dai guadagnamo tempo....

Ora scommetto che il pozzo dei tuoi archivi tirera' fuori magicamente la testimonianza giurata  del presbitero Gaio  raccolta da Eusebio di Cesarea, che sosteneva che Paolo fosse sepolto all'Ostiense e Pietro  sull'Aurelia.Peccato solo che li' notoriamente ci finivano in tanti.

Poi arrivera' un altro documento storico che svelera' finalmente l'arcano, la lettera ai Corinzi scritta nel 96 (forse) da Clemente Romano, che pero' non dice che Pietro venne a Roma: dice soltanto che subì il martirio sotto Nerone. Peccato pero' che la locuzione è solo temporale e non anche locativa, come è provato dai riferimenti di altri martiri, avvenuti sicuramente lontano da Roma  e portanti lo stesso riferimento temporale ad un imperatore in carica. E' perciò palesemente ultronea la conclusione tratta dagli autori in cui si dice che "la lettera di Clemente è la più antica testimonianza sul Principe degli apostoli a Roma" dato che non riporta se fosse avvenuto a Roma, Ostia, Corinto, Gerusalemme, Papua od Honolulu....

e pensa che dovrebbe essere pacifico quindi il 64e.v......macche' gli contestano il 67e.v.



















posso suggerirti la prova regina???

Il quadro del Caravaggio con il martirio della crocifissione a testa in giu'!























Beh peccato che ora devo scappare....alla prossima...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2008)

Ma guarda... C.D.V. (l'ho letto adesso)

e non ti ostinare con le autocertificazioni non contemporanee ai fatti e non avvallate da storici dell'epoca...

pero' forse m'e' sfuggita la cartuccia sulla prova fornita dal Caravaggio....e pensare che i Romani all'epoca manco crocifiggevano, ma IMPALAVANO!



















vado...


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

Se non si ha fede nessuna prova è sufficiente. Se hai fede, non hai bisogno di prove.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se non si ha fede nessuna prova è sufficiente. Se hai fede, non hai bisogno di prove.


credere senza riserve ...senza dubbi e senza domande mi pare impossibile , anche idiota razionalmente.
e se la fede è un dono perché sarebbe stato distribuito iniquamente?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma infatti Giobbe non continuare con queste perdite di tempo....
> 
> Che prova?
> 
> ...




Intanto il documento che ti ho postato smentisce quello che affermavi tu.
È scritto da Ireneo e afferma che a passare il testimone a Lino sono stati Pietro e Paolo.
Non solo, il Papa Clemente richiama le altre chiese dimostrando l supremazia del vescovo di Roma sugli altri.


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> credere senza riserve ...senza dubbi e senza domande mi pare impossibile , anche idiota razionalmente.
> e se la fede è un dono perché sarebbe stato distribuito iniquamente?


 
Questo prevede che qualcuno lo distribuisca, ed implica che un dio esista. Non lo so se la fede è un dono. Conosco gente che vive ottimamente senza, gente apprezzabilissima ed eticamente corretta.

I dubbi sono un'altra cosa..ma chi crede non ha dubbi che riguardano particolari storici, di cui stiamo discorrendo, ma di altro tipo. Dubita in genere dell'amore di Dio, non della sua esistenza. Sono dubbi esistenziali, non dispute storiche.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma guarda... C.D.V. (l'ho letto adesso)
> 
> e non ti ostinare con le autocertificazioni non contemporanee ai fatti e non avvallate da storici dell'epoca...
> 
> ...



Effettivamente è proprio verosimile che siano state tutte forgiate ad arte a secoli di distanza una dall'altra con il solo scopo di ingannare Sterminator.
Avevano quattro gatti che li seguivano, ma già a quel tempo avevano previsto lo scisma degli ortodossi e la riforma protestante.
Per pararsi il culo, che non si sa mai, hanno forgiato ad arte tutta questa balla sul passaggio di Pietro a Roma.
Una tesi veramente credibile.


P.S. Lo sbarco sulla luna degli americani è stato tutto montato in studio per fregare i russi.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Sterminator*
> _ma infatti Giobbe non continuare con queste perdite di tempo....
> 
> Che prova?
> ...


sei de coccio allora....

e' inutile ti ripeto che riporti le solite puttanate che v'hanno infinocchiato...

1)se Ireneo nel 200 ha stilato la lista dei primi 12 papi e Pietro manca ed AMMESSO E NON CONCESSO (infatti e' falso) avesse pure ammesso che Lino fosse stato nominato da Paolo INSIEME A PIETRO, che cazzo di motivo aveva allora la tua chiesa nel PRECISARE con la costituzione apostolica DEL 270, cioe' 70 anni dopo Ireneo, che Lino fu nominato SOLO DA PAOLO?

mah!

2)ecco la chicca che l'onere della prova sia a carico di chi non crede mi sono meravigliato che non l'hai sfoderata prima...



























Permettimi ma ragioni da perfetto imbecille.... se tu sostieni di avere una sorella, IO devo dimostrarti che ce l'hai...e non tu????























Percio' negli atti degli apostoli, il perche' non si citi mai Pietro, lo devo dimostrare io???























Ecco chiudo qui riformulando la formula di rito.....

Signor giudice non ho altre domande...


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sei de coccio allora....
> 
> e' inutile ti ripeto che riporti le solite puttanate che v'hanno infinocchiato...
> 
> ...



Speriamo perché mi sto un po' rompendo le balle di questi argomenti.
Stavo meglio quando non conoscevo Lino e Ireneo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Speriamo perché mi sto un po' rompendo le balle di questi argomenti.
> Stavo meglio quando non conoscevo Lino e Ireneo.


 anche giobbe sta perdendo la pazienza


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2008)

Ognuno è libero e padrone di credere in quello che vuole. Il punto è che la religione cristiana con millenni di storia sanguinaria, truffaldina, con mire espansionistiche, votata solo ed esclusivamente al denaro mi fa così pensare che non riesco a capire chi entra in chiesa la domenica a pregare nel nome del signore che è poi lo stesso usato da bonifacio VIII, che è lo stesso che (ricordatevi che il papa è la figura umana che in terra rappresenta Dio, perchè da egli nominato, il conclave è la mistificazione in terra del volere di Dio) uccideva donne, uomini e bambini. 

La religione cristiana, la fede, non avrebbe alcun senso senza la chiesa, se non vai a messa, se non fai la comunione, se non rispetti i sacramenti, non sei un buon cristiano, commetti peccato mortale e finisci diritto da belzebù. 

Quindi è inutile affermare che io credo in Dio perchè ho fede. Fede sti amati cazzi perchè poi ti confronti con una realtà terrena che è fatta da storia, da morte documentata, da lassismo, da nefandezze, da porcherie ancora odierne.
Allora a me il cristiano fa bollire il sangue quando:
1) non sa manco quello che dice quando parla di religione. 
2) ignora completamente la storia della sua chiesa. 
3) millanta amore, benevolenza e poi fa altro

E' troppo facile dire credo in Dio e fare i cazzi propri. 

Ci vuole davvero tanto coraggio a dire ho fede in Dio, perchè a me fa così schifo quello che c'è dietro che ragazzi vi consiglio qualche lettura esaustiva di ciò che il vostro Dio ha portato sulla terra.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero e padrone di credere in quello che vuole. Il punto è che la religione cristiana con millenni di storia sanguinaria, truffaldina, con mire espansionistiche, votata solo ed esclusivamente al denaro mi fa così pensare che non riesco a capire chi entra in chiesa la domenica a pregare nel nome del signore che è poi lo stesso usato da bonifacio VIII, che è lo stesso che (ricordatevi che il papa è la figura umana che in terra rappresenta Dio, perchè da egli nominato, il conclave è la mistificazione in terra del volere di Dio) uccideva donne, uomini e bambini.
> 
> La religione cristiana, la fede, non avrebbe alcun senso senza la chiesa, se non vai a messa, se non fai la comunione, se non rispetti i sacramenti, non sei un buon cristiano, commetti peccato mortale e finisci diritto da belzebù.
> 
> ...


LdS ti rispondo domani.
Ci vorrebbero altri cattolici qua dentro per aiutarmi a mandare avanti la baracca. È una faticaccia!
Devo farmi aumentare lo stipendio dall'Opus Dei!
O perlomeno che mi riducano un poco le penitenze corporali!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> LdS ti rispondo domani.
> Ci vorrebbero altri cattolici qua dentro per aiutarmi a mandare avanti la baracca. È una faticaccia!
> Devo farmi aumentare lo stipendio dall'Opus Dei!
> O perlomeno che mi riducano un poco le penitenze corporali!



Giobbino, se vuoi ti faccio da chierichetta


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> LdS ti rispondo domani.
> Ci vorrebbero altri cattolici qua dentro per aiutarmi a mandare avanti la baracca. È una faticaccia!
> Devo farmi aumentare lo stipendio dall'Opus Dei!
> O perlomeno che mi riducano un poco le penitenze corporali!


 
ci manca solo altri cattolici che alimentano il fuoco di paglia!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbino, se vuoi ti faccio da chierichetta


Accetto volentieri.
Il lavoro è semplice: wikipedia, Control C, Control V.


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Accetto volentieri.
> Il lavoro è semplice: wikipedia, Control C, Control V.


ma guarda che questa è storia e se ti leggi wikipedia con calma domani mattina bruci san Pietro.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Accetto volentieri.
> Il lavoro è semplice: wikipedia, Control C, Control V.












ridammi subito le mie siringhe!!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ridammi subito le mie siringhe!!


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma guarda che questa è storia e se ti leggi wikipedia con calma domani mattina bruci san Pietro.



Non corro questi pericoli, grazie a Dio ho già lasciato alle spalle la fase anticlericale.
Penso di essere uno dei pochi studenti ad essersi presentato alla maturità con giudizio negativo in religione.
Povero prete, quanto gli ho rotto le scatole.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero e padrone di credere in quello che vuole. Il punto è che la religione cristiana con millenni di storia sanguinaria, truffaldina, con mire espansionistiche, votata solo ed esclusivamente al denaro mi fa così pensare che non riesco a capire chi entra in chiesa la domenica a pregare nel nome del signore che è poi lo stesso usato da bonifacio VIII, che è lo stesso che (ricordatevi che il papa è la figura umana che in terra rappresenta Dio, perchè da egli nominato, il conclave è la mistificazione in terra del volere di Dio) uccideva donne, uomini e bambini.
> 
> La religione cristiana, la fede, non avrebbe alcun senso senza la chiesa, se non vai a messa, se non fai la comunione, se non rispetti i sacramenti, non sei un buon cristiano, commetti peccato mortale e finisci diritto da belzebù.
> 
> ...


non ho le competenze necessarie per risponderti...ma questo fatto di confondere la Chiesa Istituzione, con la Chiesa ministri di culto e rappresentanti delle religioni varie, mi lascia un po' perplessa....
le Istituzioni servono alla società, alla comunità organizzata di individui, altro sono le persone che di volta in volta le rappresentano....Celestino V rifiutò il pontificato: vuol dire che tutti i papi son vigliacchi? bonifacio VIII e i vari papa di casa farnese e borgia hanno fatto le peggio porcherie.....erano uomini....non vuol dire che la Chiesa come istituzione faccia schifo o abbia fallito....

su una cosa ti dò ragione: sono fermamente convinta che molti cristiani cattolici apostolici romani, non sappiano un cacchio della propria religione (e mi ci metto in cima alla lista di ignoranti)...probabilmente se a scuola invece di quella ora rinsecchita direligione in cui nn si fa un kaiser, si facesse storia delle religioni...i risultati e laconsapevolezza sarebbero diverse


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non corro questi pericoli, grazie a Dio ho già lasciato alle spalle la fase anticlericale.
> Penso di essere uno dei pochi studenti ad essersi presentato alla maturità con giudizio negativo in religione.
> Povero prete, quanto gli ho rotto le scatole.


la seconda studentessa sta qua e semplicemente perchè volevo capire ....il perchè


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la seconda studentessa sta qua e semplicemente perchè volevo capire ....il perchè


Io non volevo capire niente, pensavo di sapere tutto.
Commentavo sarcasticamente quel che diceva il prete con il mio compagno di banco, alzavo gli occhi al cielo ecc. Praticamente lo schernivo, lo facevo innervosire.
Adesso, dopo 20 anni, vorrei riuscire ad incontrarlo per chiedergli scusa del mio comportamento.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non volevo capire niente, pensavo di sapere tutto.
> Commentavo sarcasticamente quel che diceva il prete con il mio compagno di banco, alzavo gli occhi al cielo ecc. Praticamente lo schernivo, lo facevo innervosire.
> Adesso, dopo 20 anni, vorrei riuscire ad incontrarlo per chiedergli scusa del mio comportamento.


pensa che io sono andata a cercarlo dopo 10 anni per fargli celebrare il mio matrimonio....ho avuto il numero di telefono da una scuola dove aveva insegnato....appena gli ho risposto a telefono mi ha riconosciuta subito....


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pensa che io sono andata a cercarlo dopo 10 anni per fargli celebrare il mio matrimonio....ho avuto il numero di telefono da una scuola dove aveva insegnato....appena gli ho risposto a telefono mi ha riconosciuta subito....


Spero anch'io un giorno di avere il tempo e il coraggio di cercare il prete delle superiori.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cazzo rispondi a fare che poi mi trascini per i capelli le contestazioni e non voglio perdere tempo con te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il Vangelo dice solo state attenti ai falsi profeti, non seguiteli, li riconoscerete dai loro frutti.
Mica promette punizioni per quelli che li seguono (che non avrebbero nessuna colpa).
E sinceramente non ho ancora capito come fai a qualificare i vescovi cattolici come falsi profeti.
Perché esista successione apostolica è necessario che gli apostoli abbiano nominato i vescovi che a loro volta ne abbiano nominati altri fino ad arrivare a Benedetto XVI e ai vescovi attuali.
Questo si è verificato con certezza, la prima comunità cristiana di Roma era direttamente legata agli apostoli.
L'unico dubbio potrebbe nascere sulla supremazia del vescovo di Roma rispetto agli altri vescovi. La prova più chiara è che dai documenti emerge che quando il vescovo di Roma comandava, gli altri obbedivano. Probabilmente obbedivano perché della comunità di Roma hanno fatto parte Pietro e Paolo.
Esistono prove inconfutabili che Pietro sia stato a Roma? No.
Esistono prove certe che Pietro non sia stato a Roma? No.
Esistono solo prove non inconfutabili che Pietro sia vissuto e morto a Roma.
E per questo dubbio del cavolo, risolvibile solo facendo uso della macchina del tempo, devo avere la piena coscienza di star seguendo dei falsi profeti?
Se è per quello non ho nemmeno la prova inconfutabile dell'esistenza storica di Pietro o dello stesso Gesù.

 
I comandamenti sono 10. Gesù è riuscito a riassumerli in un comandamento solo. Non ho mai sentito parlare di 650 comandamenti. Esistono i 613 precetti della Torah che fanno parte dell'ebraismo e non c'entrano nulla con la religione cristiana.
La Chiesa Cattolica non ha abolito il secondo comandamento, il frammento da te citato fa parte del primo comandamento (fa parte del secondo comandamento nella religione ebraica).
Il primo comandamento è questo:

 
_Io sono il Signore, tuo Dio, che ti ho fatto uscire dal paese di Egitto, dalla condizione servile._
_Non avere altri dei di fronte a me._
_Non ti farai idolo né immagine alcuna di ciò che è lassù in cielo, né di ciò che è quaggiù sulla terra, né di ciò che è nelle acque sotto la terra._
_Non ti prostrerai davanti a quelle cose e non le servirai. Perché io il Signore tuo Dio sono un Dio geloso, che punisce la colpa dei padri nei figli fino alla terza e alla quarta generazione per quanti mi odiano, ma usa misericordia fino a mille generazioni verso coloro che mi amano e osservano i miei comandamenti._
In problema non sta nella costruzione e nella venerazione delle immagini ma nella loro adorazione.
L'adorazione è degna solo di Dio, significa riconoscere Dio come creatore di tutte le cose.
L'idolatria è adorare una creatura al posto del Creatore.
Se io venero la foto di mia madre, baciandola per esempio, non attribuisco nessun potere soprannaturale alla carta fotografica su cui è stampata. La foto mi ricorda mia madre e l'amore che nutro per lei.
Nessun cattolico guarda le immagini della Madonna o dei santi pensando che quelle immagini siano Dio. L'immagine fa venire alla mente la persona e l'esempio positivo della sua vita.
Esistono anche casi di abuso in cui sono attribuiti poteri soprannaturali a immagini e è oggetti?
È chiaro che esistono. Ma l'abuso non toglie l'uso (abusus non tolit usum: questa l'ho scritta per Emmanuelle Arsan). E l'abuso va contro gli insegnamenti della Chiesa.
Ai tempi di Mosè il popolo ebraico viveva schiavo in Egitto dove era comune l'adorazione di statue di animali. Gli egiziani pensavano che quelle statue avessero poteri soprannaturali. È idolatria, è adorare come se fosse un dio una cosa che non lo è.
Dio non è contrario alle immagini, è contrario alla loro adorazione. Comanda a Mosè di costruire l'arca dell'alleanza per conservare le tavole dei comandamenti e ordina di adornarla con due cherubini d'oro. L'arca era il segnale visibile della presenza di Dio in mezzo al suo popolo, era quanto di più sacro si potesse immaginare. Se Dio fosse assolutamente contrario alle immagini sacre non avrebbe certo ordinato di metterle nell'arca.
La Bibbia dice che nel tempio di Salomone c'erano molte immagini: cherubini, persone in piedi, leoni e parecchi buoi.
Durante la fuga dell'Egitto il popolo d'Israele attraversa il deserto, è infedele e Dio manda i serpenti.
Perché le persone morse dai serpenti non muoiano più Dio ordina a Mosè di costruire un serpente di bronzo e di innalzarlo su un legno (chiaro riferimento a Gesù innalzato sulla croce).
Chiunque morso da un serpente guarderà il serpente di bronzo non morirà.
Il popolo di Israele sapeva bene che chi curava era Dio e non il serpente di bronzo.
Questo serpente di bronzo è stato conservato per molti secoli ed è stato poi distrutto da un profeta quando il popolo ha cominciato ad attribuire caratteristiche soprannaturali a questa statua.
Una volta hanno chiesto a Gesù “Mostraci il Padre”. Lui ha risposto “Chi vede me, vede il Padre”.
Gesù stesso era una “immagine” di Dio.

 
Eresia iconoclasta. Copio e incollo da wikipedia.

 
Le icone potevano essere raffigurazioni sacre di qualsiasi genere: dalle miniature dei codici alle pitture murali. [ ...]    Naturalmente, per la religiosità popolare, questa distinzione sfumava e l'immagine stessa finiva per diventare oggetto taumaturgico. *Anzi, tale era la tendenza a considerare le icone veri e propri oggetti animati che le si usava per assistere battezzandi o cresimandi in qualità di padrino. Altri raschiavano la vernice dei quadri e mescolavano quanto ottenuto nel vino della messa, ricercando in tal modo una comunione con il santo raffigurato.* Era, insomma, corrente l'opinione secondo cui l'icona fosse effettivamente un _luogo_ nel quale poteva agire il santo o, comunque, l'entità sacra che vi era rappresentata.

 
Un chiaro esempio di idolatria, di adorazione delle immagini. Questo non giustifica la conseguente distruzione di un patrimonio artistico importantissimo.

 
Sul pesce vado di copia e incolla:

 
Quando minacciati dai Romani, nei primi secoli dopo Cristo, i Cristiani marcavano posti di riunioni e tombe con il classico segno del pesce e anche per distinguere amici da nemici. Secondo una storia antica, quando un cristiano incontrava uno straniero per strada, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il Cristiano tracciava un arco per terra e se lo straniero completava il disegno con un arco opposto, si identificava anche lui come Cristiano.  
Greci, Romani e altri pagani usavano il simbolo del pesce prima dei Cristiani. Perciò il simbolo del pesce, piuttosto che quello della croce, attraeva poco sospetto, facendo del segno del pesce un perfetto simbolo segreto per i credenti perseguitati.

 

 
Anche sul limbo vado di copia e incolla.

 
Dal momento che la Rivelazione non ci dice nulla riguardo alla sorte dei bambini morti senza battesimo, nel corso del tempo si sono presentate varie ipotesi teologiche, nessuna delle quali approvate in un concilio come verità di fede. *Il limbo è stata appunto una ipotesi teologica, insegnata nel Catechismo di San Pio X, ma in quanto ipotesi teologica non è verità di fede.* Il problema teologico si basa sul fatto che il peccato originale è una condizione di peccato mortale, quindi il bambino nasce privo della grazia santificante che preclude l'ingresso al Paradiso e dunque alla visione beatifica di Dio. D'altra parte il bambino non ha commesso alcun peccato personale. Nel Concilio di Lione del 1274, ribadita dal Concilio di Firenze del 1439, si afferma come verità di fede che "le anime di coloro che muoiono in condizione di peccato mortale attuale o di solo peccato originale tosto vanno all'inferno".
È proprio in tale contesto che emerge la necessità della ipotesi teologica del limbo, ossia di un luogo di felicità naturale in cui però si rimane privi della visione beatifica di Dio. *L'attuale Catechismo, che ha una formulazione assai più precisa sulle verità di fede, ha abbandonato tale ipotesi teologica ma, pur lasciando ampie speranze in merito ai bambini morti senza battesimo, non offre ulteriori precisazioni:* "Quanto ai bambini morti senza Battesimo, la Chiesa non può che affidarli alla misericordia di Dio, come appunto fa nel rito dei funerali per loro.  
*In riferimento a questi problemi teologici, collegati anche strettamente (come abbiamo visto) alla realtà di oggi, il Papa Giovanni Paolo II ha chiesto una approfondita riflessione teologica.*
*"Secondo il Pontefice la teologia deve «lavorare» sulla questione della sorte dei bambini morti senza battesimo. «Non si tratta semplicemente - ha spiegato - di un problema teologico isolato».* Una dottrina di origine medioevale colloca i bambini morti senza aver commesso colpe, ma anche senza battesimo, e quindi con la colpa del peccato originale, nel limbo, ossia in un luogo senza tormenti, ma lontano da Dio, che alla fine dei secoli deciderà sulla loro sorte. Secondo il Papa, infatti, «tanti altri temi fondamentali si intrecciano intimamente con questo: la volontà salvifica universale di Dio, la mediazione unica e universale di Gesù Cristo, il ruolo della Chiesa, sacramento universale di salvezza, la teologia dei sacramenti, il senso della dottrina sul peccato originale».


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

*giobbe....*

te lo giuro...tu me fai muri'


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> te lo giuro...tu me fai muri'


Perché?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché?


 sei unico


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei unico


pensa a quando gli verrà la fissa dei geroglifici, piuttosto.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












avvisatemi per tempo, vi prego...


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il Vangelo dice solo state attenti ai falsi profeti, non seguiteli, li riconoscerete dai loro frutti.
> Mica promette punizioni per quelli che li seguono (che non avrebbero nessuna colpa).
> E sinceramente non ho ancora capito come fai a qualificare i vescovi cattolici come falsi profeti.
> Perché esista successione apostolica è necessario che gli apostoli abbiano nominato i vescovi che a loro volta ne abbiano nominati altri fino ad arrivare a Benedetto XVI e ai vescovi attuali.
> ...


 Che tipastro... davvero poco raccomandabile!


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che tipastro... davvero poco raccomandabile!


 Sono parole molto dure, ma ho visto molte volte i figli pagare ingiustamente per degli errori compiuti dei genitori.
Il Dio dell'antico testamento appare spesso come severo, sanguinario e vendicativo.
La Bibbia deve essere interpretata come un tutt'uno, se si estraggono frammenti a caso si rischia di commettere grossi errori d'interpretazione.
Dio non ha voluto rivelarsi una volta per tutte. La storia della rivelazione  è piuttosto di un percorso di conversione di un popolo. Ad un lattante non poteva dare da mangiare la carne.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono parole molto dure, ma ho visto molte volte i figli pagare ingiustamente per degli errori compiuti dei genitori.
> *Il Dio dell'antico testamento appare spesso come severo, sanguinario e vendicativo*.
> La Bibbia deve essere interpretata come un tutt'uno, se si estraggono frammenti a caso si rischia di commettere grossi errori d'interpretazione.
> Dio non ha voluto rivelarsi una volta per tutte. La storia della rivelazione è piuttosto di un percorso di conversione di un popolo. Ad un lattante non poteva dare da mangiare la carne.


E' un dio perfetto per un popolo di pastori combattenti... quali erano gli appartenenti alle tribù del popolo eletto.
Ogni cultura ha elaborato un immagine divina adatta alla sua identità. Il politeismo greco era diverso da quello scandinavo. Inutile fare classifiche, era non tutti e due perfetti per il loro popoli.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un dio perfetto per un popolo di pastori combattenti... quali erano gli appartenenti alle tribù del popolo eletto.
> Ogni cultura ha elaborato un immagine divina adatta alla sua identità. Il politeismo greco era diverso da quello scandinavo. Inutile fare classifiche, era non tutti e due perfetti per il loro popoli.



Guardando senza gli occhiali della Fede, la tua chiave di lettura non fa una piega.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Guardando senza gli occhiali della Fede*, la tua chiave di lettura non fa una piega.


 Si è vero, è un pensiero laico.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Comunque io per il pesce conoscevo un'altra interpretazione che deriva dalla parola pesce in greco _ichthus_... acrostico per Iesous Christοs Τheou Hyios Soter...

Hai scritto tanta roba interessante grazie Giobbe


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2008)

Giobbe, Giobbe...dovresti accendere alla buon'ora il cervello...























e scommetto che sulla tua religione hai imparato di piu' con la nostra chiacchierata, che in 50 anni di lavaggio del cervello parrocchiale...



















comunque, pur ribadendo che con i candeggiati come te sia solo sprecare fiato (perche' ormai il danno e' fatto)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   ti esorto appunto ad accendere il cervello dato che hai "constatato" che gia' il primo mattone fondante della tua confessione religiosa poggia sulla sabbia, figurt' i castelli in aria...























pero' mi scappa di precisare:

1)erano giorni che discutevamo sulla mancanza di prove che Pietro sia stato mai a Roma, almeno per un week end, ed io citandoti gli atti degli apostoli e' lampante che mi riferissi a questo particolare che non viene citato, non al nome di Pietro tout court che tu invece hai contato nominato 60 volte....ma fossero pure 600000 le volte che ne viene citato, tu cita pure il passo ove dice che se ne va a Roma e cosi' siamo tutti felici ...























infatti riportano solo un laconico........ se ne va da Gerusalemme e STOP!....

Ora i tuoi falsari (mi porto avanti) affermano che essendo ricercato non volevano dare informazioni ai romani sul dove andare a pizzicarlo.... bella mossa, ma allora perche' dopo che questo pericolo fosse gia' scampato da un secolo e mezzo Ireneo non lo mette number one? e dopo altri 70 anni si suggella definitivamente la sua esclusione dalla top ten?

Apri l'occhio peccatore e PENTITI!!!



















per me le tracce non ripulite (e ce ne sono a tonnellate) sono state erroneamente dimenticate o sottovalutate, contando sul fatto che nessuno a posteriori avrebbe sindacato piu' di tanto poiche' il gregge avrebbe pascolato beato (o beota)....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  

2)riguardo ai comandamenti ti ricordo che anche i precetti sono comandamenti del tuo dio a cui devi sottostare se non vuoi peccare (anche quelli alimentari del Levitico per es.) e che la favoletta (nella favoletta) della dettatura a Mose' del decalogo costituisce solo un compendio, anche piu' facile da memorizzare per le pecore da evangelizzare, ma il corpus e' quello dei testi di partenza ebraici perche' checche' tu dica, sappia o creda, Gesu' era ebreo anzi un super-ebreo super osservante etcetc, facente parte della setta degli Esseni e quindi lui era impregnato di fondamentalismo ebraico e proprio di quelle scritture che imponeva di far seguire solo ai suoi (non ha mai avuto a che fare con i gentili/pagani, se non preso per i capelli), tanto e' vero che il socialista rivoluzionario, nominato cosi' da chi non ha capito un beato cazzo della favola, dato che il suo messaggio, in buona sostanza, non ha lo scopo politico-sociale di eliminazione, con la lotta, delle disuguaglianze etc su questa terra, ma solo in modo postumo, (come sempre sostenuto ed avallato se si vuole dalla condotta della chiesa nei millenni, peraltro ribadito da Benny nella sua enciclica SPE SALVI e prima di lui dalla condotta del fido seguace Paolo, che riporta lo schiavo al suo padrone), alla faccia della giustizia sociale del comunista ante-litteram.... o che la cacciata dei mercanti dal tempio, vista come l'inizio di una nuova religione, sia una bufala interpretativa e stravolta con lo strumento di sopra (beato cazzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   
e chi lo conferma?:

Matteo    _(Mt 10,5-6): «Non andate fra i pagani e non entrate _
_nelle città dei samaritani; rivolgetevi piuttosto alle pecore perdute della casa di Israele». Un'esortazione che torna altre volte. Sembra chiaro che non voleva convertire i gentili, bensì limitarsi a predicare al suo popolo._
_Il vangelo che più insiste su questo aspetto è quello di Matteo, _
_un testo con caratteri fortemente ebraici. È l'unico che sostenga _
_in modo chiaro e ripetuto che Gesù non vuole cambiare_
_neppure una virgola, se vogliamo usare un termine attualizzante,della Torah, vale a dire della legge religiosa contenuta nei primi cinque libri della Bibbia. È in Matteo (15,24) che si leggono quelle parole sconvolgenti: «Non sono stato inviato che alle pecore perdute della casa di Israele». Se stiamo a queste parole sembra addirittura che la missione di Gesù, consideratadivina dato che a mandarlo è Dio, sia rivolta non a tutta l'umanità, ma soltanto ai giudei e neppure a tutti i giudei, ma ai giudei sviati, alle pecore perdute, perché gli ebrei religiosi, gli ortodossi, gli osservanti non hanno bisogno di lui."_

studia di piu' ma non con occhi miopi o cecati e leggiti anche Giovanni sull'allegoria del tempio/corpo di Gesu' distruzione/ricostruzione dopo 3 giorni...

caro Giobbe per lui la Torah e' la legge e quindi i comandamenti/precetti  sono quasi 650 anche per te e pure TUTTI perche' inscindibili facenti parte di un tutt'uno, nonostante la scrematura manipolatoria della tua eretica bibbia di roma.

Gesu' e' talmente ebreo che il suo Padre Nostro deriva pari pari dal Kaddish ebraico...t'ha detto niente la mamma???.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Gesu' e' talmente ebreo che _"non rispettava solo le prescrizioni _
_alimentari, come abbiamo detto, ma estendeva il suo_
_rispetto alle istituzioni fondamentali: il Tempio, la sinagoga, le_
_feste principali, soprattutto era un ebreo che si sentiva parte del_
_suo popolo e lo amava. Ma il suo rispetto della Legge lo si vede anche nell'ossequio a certe tradizioni minori: per esempio, aggiungere all'abbigliamento le frange prescritte, segno di rispetto rigoroso per la tradizione nonché d'identità religioso-sociale._
_Forse vale la pena di dire due parole sulle frange rituali che ornano il tallit o manto di preghiera e il vestito di un ebreo religioso. La loro origine è in Numeri (15,37-40), dov'è scritto: «Il Signore aggiunse a Mosè:_
_"Parla agli Israeliti e ordina loro che si facciano, di generazione in generazione, fiocchi agli angoli delle loro vesti e che mettano al fiocco di ogni angolo un cordone di porpora viola. Avrete tali fiocchi e, quando li guarderete, vi ricorderete di tutti i comandi del Signore per metterli in pratica... e sarete santi per il vostro Dio"»._
_Questo toccante particolare nell'abbigliamento di Gesù risulta, _
_per esempio, dal Vangelo di Marco, dove si legge (6,56):_
_«E dovunque giungeva, in villaggi o città o campagne, ponevano gli infermi nelle piazze e lo pregavano di potergli toccare almeno la frangia del mantello; e quanti lo toccavano guarivano». _
_Matteo insiste due volte (9,20; 14,36) sul fatto che il_
_mantello di Gesù aveva queste tradizionali frange. Il che ci_
_mostra ancora una volta come egli rispettasse ogni tratto della_
_religiosità ebraica. C'è in lui un'identificazione totale con la fede _
_dei padri nella convinzione, con ogni probabilità, che una_
_mediazione fra Dio e l'uomo è data anche dall'abito, come_
_l'antropologia culturale di oggi ci insegna. Perfino nell'abito_
_Gesù è un ebreo religioso del suo tempo._
_Un abito speciale o qualche elemento distintivo nell'abito si ritrovano in ogni rito, in ogni fede, perfino nelle comuni militanze politiche._
_D'altra parte l'uso di abiti rituali è comune a tutte le religioni._
_Penso, per esempio, alle vesti e ai copricapo delle più alte gerarchie cattoliche che, con ogni evidenza, sono di remota ascendenza orientale, quando non direttamente ebraica. In ogni religione c'è un'uniforme per i celebranti, in qualche caso anche per i fedeli. Rivestire un certo abito o alcuni capi di vestiario o acconciarli in un certo modo fa parte del rito, si tratti di scintoisti, buddisti, musulmani, ebrei, cristiani di ogni confessione._
_Nel nostro caso questo dimostra quanto Gesù sia lontano_
_dalla cultura cristiana di oggi. Anzi, da questo punto di vista_
_possiamo dire che Gesù è molto più vicino agli ebrei religiosi di oggi che non ai sacerdoti cristiani__[FONT=&quot]._[/FONT]"


Pero' concludo la chiosa sui comandamenti con la tua risposta "atea" sulla giustificazione dell'esclusione, poi riimmessa, poi riesclusa, poi reintrodotta...e vai e vieni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   dell'idolatria&C del secondo comandamento (vabbe' diciamo pure derivato dal primo, visto che sulle scritture l'interpunzione non esiste) confermando la sostanza laida/lercia delle gerarchie, dato che serve solo allo scopo del martellare psicologicamente le pecore per accrescere il loro potere...(e l'hanno anche messo nero su bianco consapevoli che i loro fedeli lettori guardano ma non "leggono" perche' sentono... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...) facendo il paio con l'altro lerciume simoniaco delle indulgenze che fece incazzare Lutero e compagnia.....dimostrando di professare una osservanza alle sacre scritture molto poco rigorosa, piu' a molla di mutanda, prendendo od aggiungendo cio' che piu' fa comodo dimendicandoti/VI l'imperio di dio che ai testi dettati da lui non dovesse essere aggiunto o tolto niente pena la dannazione eterna....

pero' poi il tuo Benny si straccia le vesti per il relativismo/secolarizzazione dilagante....

ammazza ao' che faccia di tolla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ps: e pensare che stiamo chiacchierando solo su 2 o 3 robette da niente, figurt' se chiacchierassimo sui pilastri dei dogmi mariani, i fratelli (e sorelle) di Gesu' o la transustatazione (e varianti) dell'ostia...


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2008)

Che poi la ricerca sull'infinito ha già oltrepassato il concetto del creatore metafisico... la nascita dell'uiverso dal "Nulla" apre alla concepibilità dello stesso universo, prescindendo da qualunque Dio.


----------

